# Furgone sulla folla a Barcelona su La Rambla.



## Sotiris (17 Agosto 2017)

Un furgone bianco, in circostanze ancora da chiarire (anche se La Vanguardia parla apertamente di attentato), ha investito decine di persone sulla parte pedonale de La Rambla di Barcelona, per poi finire la sua corsa contro uno dei chioschi. Avrebbe percorso ben 600 metri dall'inizio, all'altezza del Cafe Zurich, fino alla parte che è all'altezza del Mercat de la Boqueria.
Ci sarebbero almeno due morti.
Il guidatore sarebbe in fuga e armato.

Aggiornamento tv spagnola (RTVE): ormai si parla di chiaro attentato, confermati un morto ed una ventina di feriti, per ora.
L'attentatore o gli attentatori asserragliato/i in un ristorante della zona, armato/i.
La polizia starebbe trattando con l'attentatore/i per la resa.
Non è escluso che l'attentatore che guidava il veicolo bianco sia un'altra persona rispetto agli altri attentatori che sono asserragliati nel ristorante.
Il Ristorante sarebbe La Luna de Istanbul.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2017)

*edizione straordinaria tg1: Sparatoria in un mercato di barcellona nei minuti successivi all'attacco sulla rambla*


----------



## rot-schwarz (17 Agosto 2017)

********..sono dei pezzenti


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2017)

*edizione straordinaria tg1: presa d'ostaggi in un ristorante turco vicino la ramba*


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Agosto 2017)

Ma come? Gli antifa, i liberals, la cnn, msnbc, la boldrini e Obama dicono che il nemico sono i fascisti maschi bianchi privilegiati che votano trump.
Questi saranno solo islamici moderati vittime dell'islamofobia fassista e rassista, maledetti cristiani intolleranti!


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2017)

Pare che la sparatoria al mercato è ancora in corso. Poi ci sono diversi ostaggi ne rostorante


----------



## Smarx10 (17 Agosto 2017)

Due settimane fa sono stato a Barcellona 6 giorni. L'ultima sera sulla Rambla si sono schierati alcuni furgoni della polizia e decine di agenti in moto. Al momento si pensava che fosse per i venditori abusivi, ma a questo punto può essere che fossero stati allertati. Fossi partito due settimane dopo avrei rischiato anch'io.. Mamma mia


----------



## vanbasten (17 Agosto 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Due settimane fa sono stato a Barcellona 6 giorni. L'ultima sera sulla Rambla si sono schierati alcuni furgoni della polizia e decine di agenti in moto. Al momento si pensava che fosse per i venditori abusivi, ma a questo punto può essere che fossero stati allertati. Fossi partito due settimane dopo avrei rischiato anch'io.. Mamma mia



ci sono da sempre i poliziotti con i mitra davanti la rambla piu o meno

che mondo di m non se ne puo piu!


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Agosto 2017)

Ora che anche la Spagna è stata colpita (in questa ondata di attentati) manca solo l'Italia


----------



## Sotiris (17 Agosto 2017)

Per motivi affettivi c'è stato un periodo di circa un anno in cui ci sono andato ogni due settimane.
Veramente triste.


----------



## Smarx10 (17 Agosto 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> ci sono da sempre i poliziotti con i mitra davanti la rambla piu o meno
> 
> che mondo di m non se ne puo piu!



Si è vero, ma quella sera c'è stata una vera e propria mobilitazione. Potevano essere centinaia gli agenti sulla rambla, con almeno una decina di macchine della polizia e un furgone posto davanti all'accesso pedonale che la collega a plaza de catalunya.
Comunque davvero si va sempre peggio


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Agosto 2017)

Pare che gli ostaggi siano stati presi in un ristorante tematico turco, potrebbe non essere una scelta causale


----------



## rot-schwarz (17 Agosto 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ora che anche la Spagna è stata colpita (in questa ondata di attentati) manca solo l'Italia


queste cose con le auto sono difficile da evitare e' quasi impossibile, ma attentati con bombe o arma sono piu' difficile in italia, una cosa devo dire..la polizia e i servizi segreti sono uno delle migliori del mondo..ma al 100 % non e' nessuno sicuro


----------



## Sotiris (17 Agosto 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Pare che gli ostaggi siano stati presi in un ristorante tematico turco, potrebbe non essere una scelta causale



Sì la tv spagnola dice che è La Luna de Istanbul il ristorante.


----------



## Sotiris (17 Agosto 2017)

*Secondo El Pais la polizia avrebbe confermato che ci sono vari morti.*


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2017)

*edizione straordinaria tg1: la cia aveva avvisato la Spagna su un possibile attacco imminente a La rambla di questo genere*


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2017)

La cosa incredibile è che le trasmissioni sono state interrotte solo dal tg1 e tgla7. Il tg2 ha prolungato l'edizione delle 18. Mediaset tace! Studio aperto è un onda e parla di cavolate!!


----------



## Sotiris (17 Agosto 2017)

*La polizia starebbe cercando un secondo furgone: una Fiat, di colore bianco, con matricola 7082 JWD.*


----------



## albydigei (17 Agosto 2017)

Immagino gli attentatori siano dei bianchi populisti, il vero nemico dell'umanità


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2017)

Su canale 5 è iniziato il segreto!!! Niente tg


----------



## Sotiris (17 Agosto 2017)

*El Pais: secondo fonti di polizia almeno 13 morti. Ultim'ora.*


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2017)

Studio aperto parla di Milan e su 5 il segreto


----------



## Sotiris (17 Agosto 2017)

*El Pais: il soggetto che ha affittato il furgoncino bianco usato per l'attentato si chiama Driss Oukabir.*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Agosto 2017)

Non se ne può più... che mondo infame...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *El Pais: secondo fonti di polizia almeno 13 morti. Ultim'ora.*


Che schifo.. povera gente......


----------



## fabri47 (17 Agosto 2017)

Ormai siamo in guerra. Fino a che l'Europa non prende una posizione netta contro questo schifo sarà sempre così.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Agosto 2017)

L'hanno presa bene la sconfitta col Real


----------



## Kutuzov (17 Agosto 2017)

Odio generato da scellerate politiche americane (non c'è neanche bisogno di elencare cosa siano stati in grado di perpetrare dalla seconda guerra mondiale in poi). 
"L'integrazione" multietnica lo ha solo covato nei propri confini.
Chi crede che sia un problema religioso è del tutto fuori strada. I terroristi sono solo marionette fomentati volutamente dalla religione.
Alla base ci sono da sempre ingerenze politiche, sfruttamenti occidentali delle risorse decisi a tavolino dai soliti potenti.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2017)

La soluzione è sempre e solo una.


----------



## albydigei (17 Agosto 2017)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Odio generato da scellerate politiche americane (non c'è neanche bisogno di elencare cosa siano stati in grado di perpetrare dalla seconda guerra mondiale in poi).
> "L'integrazione" multietnica lo ha solo covato nei propri confini.
> Chi crede che sia un problema religioso è del tutto fuori strada. I terroristi sono solo marionette fomentati volutamente dalla religione.
> Alla base ci sono da sempre ingerenze politiche, sfruttamenti occidentali delle risorse decisi a tavolino dai soliti potenti.



Il problema non è religioso, infatti ci sono ogni giorno attentati in nome del cristianesimo, ebraismo, induismo ecc... O italiani, francesi, spagnoli, inglesi che si fanno saltare in aria per motivi loro


----------



## Kutuzov (17 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La soluzione è sempre e solo una.



Ma ti rendi conto di quello che auspichi? La storia non fa insegnato proprio niente.


----------



## Kutuzov (17 Agosto 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Il problema non è religioso, infatti ci sono ogni giorno attentati in nome del cristianesimo, ebraismo, induismo ecc... O italiani, francesi, spagnoli, inglesi che si fanno saltare in aria per motivi loro



L'integralismo islamico è utilizzato a proposito. I veri finanziatori e burattinai hanno proprio questo asso nella manica. Nessuno più manipolabile di un credente.
Francesi e inglesi non si fanno saltare in aria, ma in Ruanda qualche milione di morti lo hanno fatto seduti comodamente in poltrona.


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi, per quel che vale, io sto bene. So che c'è anche un altro ragazzo sul forum che vive a Barcellona ma non ricordo il suo nome. Comunque in città adesso c'è un'atmosfera surreale.


----------



## rot-schwarz (17 Agosto 2017)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Odio generato da scellerate politiche americane (non c'è neanche bisogno di elencare cosa siano stati in grado di perpetrare dalla seconda guerra mondiale in poi).
> "L'integrazione" multietnica lo ha solo covato nei propri confini.
> Chi crede che sia un problema religioso è del tutto fuori strada. I terroristi sono solo marionette fomentati volutamente dalla religione.
> Alla base ci sono da sempre ingerenze politiche, sfruttamenti occidentali delle risorse decisi a tavolino dai soliti potenti.



ma dai sempre colpa degli americani..io sono stato 5x in egitto, in giordania a dubai e oman..bellisimi paesaggi..storia nel passato..ma adesso hanno una mentalita' del medioevo..noi sfruttiamo loro...ma che dici..come ho detto sono stato 5 volte in egitto per fare l'mmersione..conosco un istruttore di sub egiziano...ha in confronto a molti alti egiziani una mentalita' piu' moderna, e mi disse, se mi sposero' la mia mogle non la obbligero' a portare il velo..adesso si e' sposato..e la moglie che fa' porta il velo..e io l'ho chiesto perche', lui mi rispose..i miei amici e vicino fanno pressione..non ci posso fare niente..questa e' la vita quotidiane di questi paesi..


----------



## Sotiris (17 Agosto 2017)

Concordo con chi dice che siamo in guerra.
O prendiamo, come auspico fortemente, una posiziome forte europea.
Oppure si deve tornare a ragionare come Stati singoli.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2017)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Ma ti rendi conto di quello che auspichi? La storia non fa insegnato proprio niente.



Primo: non ho detto nulla di particolare

Secondo: se ti piace vivere così, contento tu.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Primo: non ho detto nulla di particolare
> 
> Secondo: se ti piace vivere così, contento tu.





Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Ma ti rendi conto di quello che auspichi? La storia non fa insegnato proprio niente.



Alt, io credo che qui nessuno auspichi una roba tipo Nazismo.

Ma semplice e fattibile: via tutti, nessuna possibilità di praticare la religione Musulmana in Europa.

Via ogni discendente, chiunque abbia legami con paesi mediorientali. Senza uccidere nessuno, semplicemente a casa.

Soluzione ingiusta? concordo. Altre soluzioni? nessuna purtroppo.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Agosto 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Alt, io credo che qui nessuno auspichi una roba tipo Nazismo.
> 
> Ma semplice e fattibile: via tutti, nessuna possibilità di praticare la religione Musulmana in Europa.
> 
> ...



Che brutta roba che hai scritto, fa davvero paura sapere che qualcuno possa pensarla come te...

"nessuna possibilità di praticare la religione musulmana in europa"... non so se c'è bisogno di commentare.

"via ogni discendente", probabilmente non lo sai ma hai quasi certamente sangue arabo in te  , l'evoluzione é una brutta roba.

Poi oh, io spero sempre sherziate, queste sono tematiche troppo complesse per risolvere con un cancelletto.


----------



## Kutuzov (17 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> ma dai sempre colpa degli americani..io sono stato 5x in egitto, in giordania a dubai e oman..bellisimi paesaggi..storia nel passato..ma adesso hanno una mentalita' del medioevo..noi sfruttiamo loro...ma che dici..come ho detto sono stato 5 volte in egitto per fare l'mmersione..conosco un istruttore di sub egiziano...ha in confronto a molti alti egiziani una mentalita' piu' moderna, e mi disse, se mi sposero' la mia mogle non la obbligero' a portare il velo..adesso si e' sposato..e la moglie che fa' porta il velo..e io l'ho chiesto perche', lui mi rispose..i miei amici e vicino fanno pressione..non ci posso fare niente..questa e' la vita quotidiane di questi paesi..



Gli americani hanno una certa confidenza con gli attentati. D'altronde le stragi in Italia sono state a stelle e strisce. 
Per tornare su questi attentati di matrice islamica, la deriva è oramai incontrollabile. 
L'occidente dovrà fare tabula rasa e iniziare almeno a rivedere le sue posizioni più annose (tipo quella palestinese). E direi, finalmente.

La storia insegna che i problemi come le soluzioni (più o meno durature) sono sempre politiche.


----------



## Kutuzov (17 Agosto 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Alt, io credo che qui nessuno auspichi una roba tipo Nazismo.
> 
> Ma semplice e fattibile: via tutti, nessuna possibilità di praticare la religione Musulmana in Europa.
> 
> ...



Mi vergogno per te.


----------



## Alfabri (17 Agosto 2017)

Quanti milioni di musulmani ci sono in europa? E quanti fanno gli attentatori di mestiere?
Molti di meno di quegli italiani che uccidono la propria famiglia, tanto per dire una delle tante aberrazioni in cui l'essere umano psicologicamente labile può incorrere.
La religione è solo un ottimo specchio per allodole, una forma di delirio collettivo ideale per plasmare ed assoggettare i deboli ai propri più o meno nobili scopi (come scagliarsi contro le unioni civili, per dirne una di tutt'altro tenore ma giusto per rendere l'idea).
Quindi lasciamo perdere la religione musulmana, e rivolgiamoci alla psicopatologia.


----------



## rot-schwarz (17 Agosto 2017)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Gli americani hanno una certa confidenza con gli attentati. D'altronde le stragi in Italia sono state a stelle e strisce.
> Per tornare su questi attentati di matrice islamica, la deriva è oramai incontrollabile.
> L'occidente dovrà fare tabula rasa e iniziare almeno a rivedere le sue posizioni più annose (tipo quella palestinese). E direi, finalmente.
> 
> La storia insegna che i problemi come le soluzioni (più o meno durature) sono sempre politiche.



si adesso vieni con la storia palestinese..il 90 % dei palestinesi sono musulmanni il 10 % sono cristiani, hai mai sentito un attentato da un palestinese cristiano..chiedi a un palestinese di religione greco-ortodossa che ne pensa di hamas..


----------



## rot-schwarz (17 Agosto 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Quanti milioni di musulmani ci sono in europa? E quanti fanno gli attentatori di mestiere?
> Molti di meno di quegli italiani che uccidono la propria famiglia, tanto per dire una delle tante aberrazioni in cui l'essere umano psicologicamente labile può incorrere.
> La religione è solo un ottimo specchio per allodole, una forma di delirio collettivo ideale per plasmare ed assoggettare i deboli ai propri più o meno nobili scopi (come scagliarsi contro le unioni civili, per dirne una di tutt'altro tenore ma giusto per rendere l'idea).
> Quindi lasciamo perdere la religione musulmana, e rivolgiamoci alla psicopatologia.



per dire la verita' a me mi fanno schifo tutte le religioni..la religione deve rimanere dentro casa..fuori da casa non c'e' posto..e questo il problema di molti di religione musulmanna


----------



## Kutuzov (17 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> si adesso vieni con la storia palestinese..il 90 % dei palestinesi sono musulmanni il 10 % sono cristiani, hai mai sentito un attentato da un palestinese cristiano..chiedi a un palestinese di religione greco-ortodossa che ne pensa di hamas..



Non a caso è quella una delle radici di tutti i mali che hanno permeato l'islamisno radicale (che non ha niente a che fare con il vero Islam). 
Se oltre alla questione palestinese, magari gli Stati occidentali ritirano un po' dei loro eserciti e sganciano meno bombe su civili siriani e iracheni, forse un passettino in avanti lo si fa.


----------



## rot-schwarz (17 Agosto 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Quanti milioni di musulmani ci sono in europa? E quanti fanno gli attentatori di mestiere?
> Molti di meno di quegli italiani che uccidono la propria famiglia, tanto per dire una delle tante aberrazioni in cui l'essere umano psicologicamente labile può incorrere.
> La religione è solo un ottimo specchio per allodole, una forma di delirio collettivo ideale per plasmare ed assoggettare i deboli ai propri più o meno nobili scopi (come scagliarsi contro le unioni civili, per dirne una di tutt'altro tenore ma giusto per rendere l'idea).
> Quindi lasciamo perdere la religione musulmana, e rivolgiamoci alla psicopatologia.



a me non me ne frega niente se uno e' bianco, nero, verde o giallo..ma se tu vieni in un paese occidentale come immigrato devi rispettare le abitudini del paese ospitante..e questo purtroppo manca a molte persone provenienti da paesi di religione musulmanna..
io vivo in germania da 38 anni e sono ben integrato, ho amici tedeschi e non tedeschi..conosco molte persone di religione musulmanna e ti dico almeno la meta' di questi vorrebero leggi come scritto nel corano..


----------



## rot-schwarz (17 Agosto 2017)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Non a caso è quella una delle radici di tutti i mali che hanno permeato l'islamisno radicale (che non ha niente a che fare con il vero Islam).
> Se oltre alla questione palestinese, magari gli Stati occidentali ritirano un po' dei loro eserciti e sganciano meno bombe su civili siriani e iracheni, forse un passettino in avanti lo si fa.



o dio, con me lavora un siriano rifugiato di guerra si chiama hami, e' scappato dalla guerra con la moglie e una bambina che adesso ha 4 anni, lui e' palestinese pero' senza passaporto, lei e' siriana con passaporto siriano..i genitori del ragazzo scapparono dalla palestina nel 1967 ma non per colpa dei israeliani ma per colpa dei palestinesi di religione musulmanna, perche' dicevono che erano pro israele..lui non ha nessun passaporto perche' rifugiatio palestinese, e in siria i rifugiati palestinesi non possono ottenere passaporti.
lui e' di religione greco-ortodossa lei e' siria-ortodossa..adesso vivonon da quasi 2 anni in germania..e non vogliono mai tornare piu' in medio oriente..il motivo ha detto che li comanda la religione, e dice che sono tutti uguali. non ci sono moderati o radicali sono tutti uguali..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Agosto 2017)

Serve una marcia alla settimana per combattere questo fenomeno. Una ogni tanto non basta a quanto pare...


----------



## rot-schwarz (17 Agosto 2017)

forse certe persone dovrebbero fare una visita nei paesi arabi..per esempio egitto..nelle citta' di cairo ci sono diversi quartieri..a maggioranza musulmanna e a maggioranza copta..si passa un quartiere che funziona e pulito ad un quartiere con una mentalita' arretrata..donne con burqa con temperature a 40 Gradi..ma che centriamo noi con queste usanze ?


----------



## pazzomania (18 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Che brutta roba che hai scritto, fa davvero paura sapere che qualcuno possa pensarla come te...
> 
> "nessuna possibilità di praticare la religione musulmana in europa"... non so se c'è bisogno di commentare.
> 
> ...





Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Mi vergogno per te.



Tranquilli 

Non serve vergognarvi per me, vi aspetto sulla mia sponda del fiume (spero mai) il giorno in cui vostro figlio, la vostra ragazza, i vostri genitori, uno dei vostri migliori amici, *MUOIA *per colpa di un attentato.

Siete le classiche persone che sono contro i rimedi estremi, ma non presentano nemmeno UNO STRACCIO DI SOLUZIONE, anche le più bambinesca.

Vi mettete sul piedistallo ma purtroppo da qui non capisco se siete stupidi o dei geni. Perdonatemi.

Non sono un idiota, so che la mia è una soluzione estrema, per certi versi assurda, lo so, tranquilli.

Ma a mali estremi, estremi rimedi, VIA CHIUNQUE. GIRO DI VITE. Hai parlato due volte con qualcuno anche lontanamente sospettato di essere vicino al "terrorismo". VIA DALL' EUROPA. VIA. VIA. 
Un membro della tua famiglia ha detto anche solo "ciao" a qualcuno che conosce qualcuno implicato nel terrorismo? VIA DALL' EUROPA. VIA. VIA TUTTO L' ALBERO GENEALOGICO E TUTTO IL GIRO DI AMICIZIE CHE SI RIESCONO A RICOSTRUIRE DALLE INDAGINI
Torni anche solo una volta in medioriente e poi torni qui? NON ENTRI PIU.
Ingiusto? si lo è..ma non me ne frega niente. ZERO.

Troppi morti, e sempre innocenti. SEMPRE.

Mi tocca fare l' estremista, quando non lo sono affatto, ma siccome vedo una montagna di cervelli dormienti, tocca dare una svegliata.

VI RENDETE CONTO CHE NON ESISTE SOLUZIONE? CE LA FANNO SOTTO IL NASO OGNI SANTA DI CAVOLO VOLTA CHE LO VOGLIONO.

NON VINCEREMO MAI. METTETEVELO IN TESTA, *MAI*

Putroppo bisogna fare di tutta l' erba un fascio, anche se il 99,9999% delle persone che caccerei sono brave persone, ma cosi è. Non c'è soluzione.
Impossibile sconfiggere nemici invisibili. E non lo dico io, lo dimostrano i.... non lo so, ho perso il conto degli attentati che ci fanno sotto il naso.


----------



## Alfabri (18 Agosto 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tranquilli
> 
> Non serve vergognarvi per me, vi aspetto sulla mia sponda del fiume (spero mai) il giorno in cui vostro figlio, la vostra ragazza, i vostri genitori, uno dei vostri migliori amici, *MUOIA *per colpa di un attentato.
> 
> ...



Lo facciamo anche con mafiosi, politici corrotti, truffatori e criminali delle più variegate fogge, oppure vale solo per la psicosi terrorismo islamico imperante?
Pensa sarebbe la soluzione ideale a più o meno tutti i problemi di un Paese...
Chissà come mai nessuno ci abbia ancora pensato.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Agosto 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Lo facciamo anche con mafiosi, politici corrotti, truffatori e criminali delle più variegate fogge, oppure vale solo per la psicosi terrorismo islamico imperante?
> Pensa sarebbe la soluzione ideale a più o meno tutti i problemi di un Paese...
> Chissà come mai nessuno ci abbia ancora pensato.



Non sai quante volte ho pensato, che l' unica soluzione per ESTINGUERE LA MAFIA, sarebbe allestire squadroni della morte non ufficiali mandati dal governo, tanto si sanno chi sono i mafiosi e chi sono i personaggi invischiati in malaffari, e via. Problema sicuramente dimezzato. Morirebbe qualche innocente? Ahime temo di si, ma sarebbe per un bene superiore.

Capisco ad alcuni non vadano giù queste teorie estremiste. Ma chi le critica al tempo stesso non ha la minima idea di quale soluzione adottare, visto che questi problemi non vengono mai ne risolti ne arginati.


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Alt, io credo che qui nessuno auspichi una roba tipo Nazismo.
> 
> Ma semplice e fattibile: via tutti, nessuna possibilità di praticare la religione Musulmana in Europa.
> 
> ...



prima di tutto dobiamo sapere fare la differenza fra religione e/o ideologia , e io dico che il famoso Islam non e una religione e proprio peggiore del nazismo perche se legette i libri di Muhammad sono molto piu violenti di Mein Kampf , incitta a uccidere tutti quelli che non sono muslims/Hitler incittava a uccidere gli ebrei , insegna ai muslims di non essere mai amici con gli altri , in Germania erano leggi che vietavano anche la semplice amicizia con gli ebrei...allora ditemi voi quall e la differenza? Islam=Nazismo la stessa cosa...anche Hitler diceva che ammira molto gli muslims aveva anche una divisione SS di palestini


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

contro questi attacchi ci vogliono misure drastiche..chiusure dei centri islamici con iman che vengono dall'estero..predica in italiano..
controlli dei flussi monetari verso centri islamici..tutti i carcerati non italiani dopo che hanno scontato la pena devono essere rigorosamente espulsi..immigrazione via mare deve finire.la maggiorparte non sono rifugiati di guerra..flussi migratori con quote
cittadinanza italiana per chi vive da almeno 10 anni in italia e che ha un lavoro fisso da almeno 3 anni


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Quanti milioni di musulmani ci sono in europa? E quanti fanno gli attentatori di mestiere?
> Molti di meno di quegli italiani che uccidono la propria famiglia, tanto per dire una delle tante aberrazioni in cui l'essere umano psicologicamente labile può incorrere.
> La religione è solo un ottimo specchio per allodole, una forma di delirio collettivo ideale per plasmare ed assoggettare i deboli ai propri più o meno nobili scopi (come scagliarsi contro le unioni civili, per dirne una di tutt'altro tenore ma giusto per rendere l'idea).
> Quindi lasciamo perdere la religione musulmana, e rivolgiamoci alla psicopatologia.



Quanti di quei milioni dei tuoi musulmani lavorano in Europa?quanti ?lasciamo stare il terorismo parliamo di lavoro di pagare le tasse insomma valori europee ..dimmi tu


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tranquilli
> 
> Non serve vergognarvi per me, vi aspetto sulla mia sponda del fiume (spero mai) il giorno in cui vostro figlio, la vostra ragazza, i vostri genitori, uno dei vostri migliori amici, *MUOIA *per colpa di un attentato.
> 
> ...


E se ti dicessi che gli Stati Uniti nel 2003 intervennero in Iraq per difendere i loro amici del Kuwait, attaccati da Saddam, e dopo tre anni di guerra impiccarono il dittatore, creando uno stato fantoccio totalmente incapace di governare il territorio, a tal punto da favorire la coagulazione dei fuoriusciti dall'esercito di Saddam per dar vita al primo nucleo dello Stato Islamico?
E se ti dicessi che Bashar al Assad è presidente sgradito agli Stati Uniti che hanno fomentato una guerra su commissione in Siria, sostenendo le forze ribelli siriane, in modo da rovesciare Assad, ma gettando il paese nel caos e nella guerra, favorendo indirettamente lo Stato Islamico? 
Se ti dicessi che alcune ricche e opulente famiglie del Qatar e dell'Arabia Saudita foraggiano lo Stato Islamico, sebbene questi stati siano alleati degli Stati Uniti? 
E se ti dicessi che se gli stati europei avessero evitato di mandare truppe in Siria, per fomentare una guerra in un territorio che non ci compete, oggi molti innocenti sarebbero ancora vivi? 
Se ti dicessi che i fedeli musulmani nel mondo sono più di un miliardo e mezzo, ma nello Stato Islamico militano alcune decine di migliaia di terroristi? 
Se ti dicessi tutte queste cose continueresti a parlare di guerra di religione e a proporre cose infattibili? Perché ammettiamo, anche solo per un attimo, che tu abbia il potere di fare tutte le cose da te dette; concretamente, ti sembra possibile fare quanto da te proposto? 
Io una soluzione, magari bambinesca, ce l'ho: gli stati europei smettano di appoggiare i ribelli siriani e appoggino il presidente Assad; l'ONU firmi una risoluzione contro gli stati del Golfo e non soltanto contro la Nord Corea. Nel giro di un mese, così facendo, l'Isis cessa di esistere.


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> prima di tutto dobiamo sapere fare la differenza fra religione e/o ideologia , e io dico che il famoso Islam non e una religione e proprio peggiore del nazismo perche se legette i libri di Muhammad sono molto piu violenti di Mein Kampf , incitta a uccidere tutti quelli che non sono muslims/Hitler incittava a uccidere gli ebrei , insegna ai muslims di non essere mai amici con gli altri , in Germania erano leggi che vietavano anche la semplice amicizia con gli ebrei...allora ditemi voi quall e la differenza? Islam=Nazismo la stessa cosa...anche Hitler diceva che ammira molto gli muslims aveva anche una divisione SS di palestini


l'islam del 2000 non e' una religione e' una setta una ideologia totalitaria, e per domare questa ideologia nei paesi musulmanni ci vuole una dittatura..la democrazia non funzionera' mai nei paesi arabi..


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> forse certe persone dovrebbero fare una visita nei paesi arabi..per esempio egitto..nelle citta' di cairo ci sono diversi quartieri..a maggioranza musulmanna e a maggioranza copta..si passa un quartiere che funziona e pulito ad un quartiere con una mentalita' arretrata..donne con burqa con temperature a 40 Gradi..ma che centriamo noi con queste usanze ?


ci son stato io anche a Cairo e in tanti paesi d`Oriente e ricordo ancora per essempio in Egitto come se andavi al bagno in un ristorante entrava la solita donetta ti rubava la carta e poi con l`atra mano ti chiedeva i soldi poi in Dubai quando ci son andato con una mia ex e son sceso dalla machinna io son andato a aprirli la porta e quello dell hotel mi dice che non devo fare cosi da loro che e un cattivo essempio..poi basta guardare su google iran 1970 o afganistan 1970 e come sono ridotti ora per causa del Islam


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> l'islam del 2000 non e' una religione e' una setta una ideologia totalitaria, e per domare questa ideologia nei paesi musulmanni ci vuole una dittatura..la democrazia non funzionera' mai nei paesi arabi..


L`Islam e sempre stato cosi basta leggere cosa scrive nell loro Quran basta ricordare che si son fermati a Viena nell 1500 e quasi avevano preso la Francia se non per Charles Martel basta ricordare che i piu grandi trafficanti di schiavi son stati loro gli arabi ma difficile spiegare la storia a gli comunisti ignoranti poi son d`accordo con te per me la religione e qualcosa di personale e deve restare a casa.


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E se ti dicessi che gli Stati Uniti nel 2003 intervennero in Iraq per difendere i loro amici del Kuwait, attaccati da Saddam, e dopo tre anni di guerra impiccarono il dittatore, creando uno stato fantoccio totalmente incapace di governare il territorio, a tal punto da favorire la coagulazione dei fuoriusciti dall'esercito di Saddam per dar vita al primo nucleo dello Stato Islamico?
> E se ti dicessi che Bashar al Assad è presidente sgradito agli Stati Uniti che hanno fomentato una guerra su commissione in Siria, sostenendo le forze ribelli siriane, in modo da rovesciare Assad, ma gettando il paese nel caos e nella guerra, favorendo indirettamente lo Stato Islamico?
> Se ti dicessi che alcune ricche e opulente famiglie del Qatar e dell'Arabia Saudita foraggiano lo Stato Islamico, sebbene questi stati siano alleati degli Stati Uniti?
> E se ti dicessi che se gli stati europei avessero evitato di mandare truppe in Siria, per fomentare una guerra in un territorio che non ci compete, oggi molti innocenti sarebbero ancora vivi?
> ...


l'america sbaglio' nel irak, saddam era un dittatore un psicopatico ma era il male minore, in siria la stessa cosa..gheddafi anche, tutti erano sistemi totalitari, e l'unica soluzione per domare questa ideologia e' la dittatura..nei paesi occidentali abbiamo anche dei radicali, ma esiste una maggioranza silenziosa che al momento giusto sceglie con la testa, nei paesi arabi questa maggioranza silenziosa non esiste..


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> L`Islam e sempre stato cosi basta leggere cosa scrive nell loro Quran basta ricordare che si son fermati a Viena nell 1500 e quasi avevano preso la Francia se non per Charles Martel basta ricordare che i piu grandi trafficanti di schiavi son stati loro gli arabi ma difficile spiegare la storia a gli comunisti ignoranti poi son d`accordo con te per me la religione e qualcosa di personale e deve restare a casa.


hai pienamente ragione..la religione deve restare dentro casa..


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E se ti dicessi che gli Stati Uniti nel 2003 intervennero in Iraq per difendere i loro amici del Kuwait, attaccati da Saddam, e dopo tre anni di guerra impiccarono il dittatore, creando uno stato fantoccio totalmente incapace di governare il territorio, a tal punto da favorire la coagulazione dei fuoriusciti dall'esercito di Saddam per dar vita al primo nucleo dello Stato Islamico?
> E se ti dicessi che Bashar al Assad è presidente sgradito agli Stati Uniti che hanno fomentato una guerra su commissione in Siria, sostenendo le forze ribelli siriane, in modo da rovesciare Assad, ma gettando il paese nel caos e nella guerra, favorendo indirettamente lo Stato Islamico?
> Se ti dicessi che alcune ricche e opulente famiglie del Qatar e dell'Arabia Saudita foraggiano lo Stato Islamico, sebbene questi stati siano alleati degli Stati Uniti?
> E se ti dicessi che se gli stati europei avessero evitato di mandare truppe in Siria, per fomentare una guerra in un territorio che non ci compete, oggi molti innocenti sarebbero ancora vivi?
> ...



ma sappiamo tutti la politica U.S.A nel mondo come sappiamo tutti che in Africa da quando si sono ritiratti i maleffici europei si amazzono fra di loro da piu di 50 anni comme sappiamo che l`Islam prima del esistenza dei Stati Uniti erano i piu grandi trafficanti di schiavi di Africa e del Europa Est ...vabbe per te sono loro le vitime per me sapendo la storia so che l`Islam ha invaso l`Europa per ben 1200+ volte e si son fermati a Viena e in Francia a Tours


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> ma sappiamo tutti la politica U.S.A nel mondo come sappiamo tutti che in Africa da quando si sono ritiratti i maleffici europei si amazzono fra di loro da piu di 50 anni comme sappiamo che l`Islam prima del esistenza dei Stati Uniti erano i piu grandi trafficanti di schiavi di Africa e del Europa Est ...vabbe per te sono loro le vitime per me sapendo la storia so che l`Islam ha invaso l`Europa per ben 1200+ volte e si son fermati a Viena e in Francia a Tours


 io che sono originario del molise..ci sono molte storie dei sarraceni..hanno avuto brutta fine dalle nostre parti..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Agosto 2017)

Ho appena letto che è morto un ragazzo di tom's hardware italia negli attentati... Che sfiga.


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto che è morto un ragazzo di tom's hardware italia negli attentati... Che sfiga.



barcellona e' una citta' molto frequentata da turisti da tutto il mondo, come e' successo a nizza, berlino, parigi, londra..non e' un caso vogliono colpire piu' persone possibili e zone turistici sono il bersaglio nr. 1, l'italia fino adesso e' stata risparmiata, speriamo che rimarra' cosi', da una parte siamo i meno odiati da quelle parti, a parta la libia non abbiamo avuto a che fare con loro.
ma la francia el'inghilterra hanno un problema molto grave con immigrati da certi paesi..e li si deve fare qulacosa..troppo liberale..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> ma sappiamo tutti la politica U.S.A nel mondo come sappiamo tutti che in Africa da quando si sono ritiratti i maleffici europei si amazzono fra di loro da piu di 50 anni comme sappiamo che l`Islam prima del esistenza dei Stati Uniti erano i piu grandi trafficanti di schiavi di Africa e del Europa Est ...vabbe per te sono loro le vitime per me sapendo la storia so che l`Islam ha invaso l`Europa per ben 1200+ volte e si son fermati a Viena e in Francia a Tours


Rileggi quello che ho scritto: quelle sono le cause della nascita dell'Isis, ma devi sapere che gli attentati li sta facendo l'Isis e non l'Islam.


----------



## vota DC (18 Agosto 2017)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Non a caso è quella una delle radici di tutti i mali che hanno permeato l'islamisno radicale (che non ha niente a che fare con il vero Islam).
> Se oltre alla questione palestinese, magari gli Stati occidentali ritirano un po' dei loro eserciti e sganciano meno bombe su civili siriani e iracheni, forse un passettino in avanti lo si fa.



Perché i filippini sono arabi o implicati nella questione palestinese? Hanno ben più terrorismo di noi. Questi non sono "terroristi di comodo" come quelli in Afghanistan che servivano per scacciare i russi e poi avendo perso il lavoro sono finiti fuori controllo. Questi sono proprio nati male con l'obiettivo della teocrazia fin dal principio. Il braccio destro della Clinton (che è una tipa anziana che delega tutto) fa parte dei fratelli musulmani e ha convinto Obama a non sostenere gli alleati tradizionali degli usa nella regione. Non ci sono proprio occidentali in medio oriente. Sono passati di sfuggita bombardando il laico di turno, ma poi hanno lasciato i paesi alla mercé degli islamisti che più li lasci fare e più danni fanno. Meglio isis che Qatar poi:meno ambiguo e meno ambizioso dato che pensa al cortile di casa invece di cercare di infiltrarsi e comprare tutto.


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rileggi quello che ho scritto: quelle sono le cause della nascita dell'Isis; devi sapere che gli attentati li sta facendo l'Isis, non l'Islam.


che mi dici degli attentati in thailandia, filippine ? che c'entra l'america?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> che mi dici degli attentati in thailandia, filippine ? che c'entra l'america?


L'Isis è un'organizzazione autonoma, che, purtroppo, ha avuto modo di nascere e crescere sulla distruzione perpetrata dagli Stati Uniti; non ho scritto da nessuna parte, complottisticamente, che l'Isis fosse un giochino nelle mani degli USA.


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rileggi quello che ho scritto: quelle sono le cause della nascita dell'Isis; devi sapere che gli attentati li sta facendo l'Isis, non l'Islam.


Ok allora sono io scemo e ogni setimana ci son atentati anche da parte dei Cristiani Budisti e il terorismo non ha niente a che fare con il Islam , neanche Hitler non ha niente a che fare col nazismo ... ma dai lascia stare il ISIS, dimmi allora perche i musulmani "moderati" mandano i soldini che prendono gratis dai stati europei al imam che al suo turno manda quei soldi per finanziare quelli li ? e portare altri in Europa?


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'Isis è un'organizzazione autonoma, che, purtroppo, ha avuto modo di nascere sulla distruzione perpetrata dagli Stati Uniti; non ho scritto da nessuna parte, complottisticamente, che l'Isis fosse un giochino nelle mani degli USA.


Mai prima che l`America fosse una paese tu hai letto la storia di Muhammad?cosa predica lui ? cosa faceva lui ? guarda che non parli con una persona religiosa io non sono cristiano o altro per questo parlo di fatti , dimmi tu se Muhammad viveva nell 1940 diciamo era o no considerato uno come Hitler per quell che predicava e quell che faceva?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Ok allora sono io scemo e ogni setimana ci son atentati anche da parte dei Cristiani Budisti e il terorismo non ha niente a che fare con il Islam , neanche Hitler non ha niente a che fare col nazismo ... ma dai lascia stare il ISIS, dimmi allora perche i musulmani "moderati" mandano i soldini che prendono gratis dai stati europei al imam che al suo turno manda quei soldi per finanziare quelli li ? e portare altri in Europa?



E se ti dicessi che l'Isis professa il wahabismo e non l'islamismo tradizionale? Il wahabismo prende il nome da Muḥammad ibn Abd al-Wahhab, che professava una versione completamente distorta di Islam; tant'è vero che fu espulso da La Mecca, Medina e Bassora. 
Il wahabismo, dunque, non è Islam, ma soltanto una versione della religione piegata a logiche politiche di conquista; di fatto, chi è che fece le fortune di al-Wahhab, consentendogli di diventare quello che è diventato, anziché lasciarlo vagare nel deserto ripudiato da qualsiasi professione islamica? Il figlio di Muhammad ibn Sa'ud, ossia il creatore della dinastia saudita; toh, ma com'è che si chiama l'Arabia? Ah sì, si chiama Arabia Saudita...



JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Mai prima che l`America fosse una paese tu hai letto la storia di Muhammad?cosa predica lui ? cosa faceva lui ? guarda che non parli con una persona religiosa io non sono cristiano o altro per questo parlo di fatti , dimmi tu se Muhammad viveva nell 1940 diciamo era o no considerato uno come Hitler per quell che predicava e quell che faceva?


Temo non l'abbia letta bene tu la storia dell'Islamismo; anch'io non sono religioso e non conosco l'Islam, ma la storia della "religione violenta" è una bella panzana, specchietto per le allodole, per chi crede che quella dell'Isis sia una guerra di religione.
C'è un bel topic sul forum, aperto da un utente, fermo sostenitore della "violenza dell'Islam", dove ho risposto anch'io mostrando, come fosse falsa la presunta intolleranza di alcuni passi del Corano.


----------



## Kutuzov (18 Agosto 2017)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Perché i filippini sono arabi o implicati nella questione palestinese? Hanno ben più terrorismo di noi. Questi non sono "terroristi di comodo" come quelli in Afghanistan che servivano per scacciare i russi e poi avendo perso il lavoro sono finiti fuori controllo. Questi sono proprio nati male con l'obiettivo della teocrazia fin dal principio. Il braccio destro della Clinton (che è una tipa anziana che delega tutto) fa parte dei fratelli musulmani e ha convinto Obama a non sostenere gli alleati tradizionali degli usa nella regione. Non ci sono proprio occidentali in medio oriente. Sono passati di sfuggita bombardando il laico di turno, ma poi hanno lasciato i paesi alla mercé degli islamisti che più li lasci fare e più danni fanno. Meglio isis che Qatar poi:meno ambiguo e meno ambizioso dato che pensa al cortile di casa invece di cercare di infiltrarsi e comprare tutto.



Conosco bene le Filippine (stato cattolico) perché ho vissuto a Sabang. Al qaeda ha esclusivamente a Mindanao delle cellule operative isjamiste (da molti anni c'è l'esercito) come in altri Stati europei. 

Per fortuna i vostri moniti (magari non i tuoi, ma quelli di alcuni utenti intervenuti) sono inattuabili.

Gli unici interventi auspicabili sono il controllo sull'immigrazione illegale.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Agosto 2017)

Facciamo uno schemettino applicabile in ognuno degli attentati degli ultimi anni.. se ho torto fatemi sapere:
1) "furgone sulla folla" in una città dell'Europa occidentale a caso
2) i media celano l'identità dell'autista 
3) le Autorità: "non siamo sicuri sia terrorismo"
4) Le foto dei morti vengono censurate
5) dopo un po' viene fuori un nome arabo/mediorientale
6) Le Autorità dicono che è un delinquente comune 
7) testimoni dicono che ha gridato Allahu Akbar
8) Le Autorità rispondono che aveva problemi mentali e "non si conosce la matrice"
9) Viene fuori che era noto ai servizi segreti perchè si era radicalizzato
10) Le Autorità insistono che non era terrorismo ma l'atto di un lupo solitario
11) L'ISIS o Souncazzoio di organizzazione islamista rivendica l'attentato
12) Il Ministro dell'Interno di turno accenna timidamente che forse era terrorismo ma non dice la parola "islamico"
13) Fiaccolata e distribuzione di gessetti colorati.
14) Repubblica si accerta se sono morti giovani erasmus o liberal progressisti vari. Nel caso denuncia "L'Orrore e lo Sdegno" ed indice campagne di solidarietà, e comunque "non dobbiamo smettere di accogliere" perché "immigrazione e terrorismo non sono collegati"
15) Mattarella e Bergoglio fanno discorsi in cui dicono "che l'accoglienza è un dovere" e che "non smetteremo di vigilare"
16) i leader politici europei assicurano che faranno "fronte comune contro l'estremismo" e che "i terroristi non cambieranno le nostre abitudini"
17) viene innalzato il livello di allarme in tutti i paesi europei appena sotto "attacco imminente" e i ministri degli interni chiedono maggiore cooperazione a livello europeo
18) I servizi avvisano che ci saranno ulteriori attentati
19) Si ricomincia dal punto uno


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'Isis è un'organizzazione autonoma, che, purtroppo, ha avuto modo di nascere e crescere sulla distruzione perpetrata dagli Stati Uniti; non ho scritto da nessuna parte, complottisticamente, che l'Isis fosse un giochino nelle mani degli USA.



si un'organizzazione autonoma..ma quante ce ne sono di organizzazioni autonomi che fanno riferimento all'islam?
faccio un paio di nomi
Bangsamoro (BIFF)---> attiva nelle filippine
Al-Qaida --> yemen, afghanistan, irak, siria, egitto, mali
Tehrik-i-Taliban ---> Pakistan
Al-Schabab ---> Somalia
Boko Haram ---> Nigeria, Mali
Hamas ---> Palestina, Israele, Giorrdania
Hisbollah ---> Libanon, Siria
Lashkar-eTaiba ---> India e Pakistan
al-Nusrah ---> Siria

e ce ne sono ancore parecchie..e hanno tutti una cosa in comune, la distruzione del occidente


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E se ti dicessi che l'Isis professa il wahabismo e non l'islamismo tradizionale? Il wahabismo prende il nome da Muḥammad ibn Abd al-Wahhab, che professava una versione completamente distorta di Islam; tant'è vero che fu espulso da La Mecca, Medina e Bassora.
> Il wahabismo, dunque, non è Islam, ma soltanto una versione della religione piegata a logiche politiche di conquista; di fatto, chi è che fece le fortune di al-Wahhab, consentendogli di diventare quello che è diventato, anziché lasciarlo vagare nel deserto ripudiato da qualsiasi professione islamica? Il figlio di Muhammad ibn Sa'ud, ossia il creatore della dinastia saudita; toh, ma com'è che si chiama l'Arabia? Ah sì, si chiama Arabia Saudita...
> 
> 
> ...


temo che tu amico cerchi di insultare la nostra inteligenza ognuno puo leggere il Quran e trova li nella versione che vale per tutii gli musulmani tanti ma tanti versi chi parlano chiarissimo di uccidere uccidere uccidere , a me non puoi convincere che loro sono bravi ragazzi perche io sono stato in tanti paesi li e ho visto con i miei occhi cosa succede,io amo la liberta non puoi convincermi ripeto che uni che sono peggio della inquisizione spagnola sono bravi ragazzi...anche i cristiani hanno sbagliato pero questo cose sucedevano 200-300 anni fa e poi non ho mai visto dire Jesu : uccidete uccidete come fa Muhammad , non ho mai visto Jesu che fa sesso con una bambina da 9 anni come fa Muhammad


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Facciamo uno schemettino applicabile in ognuno degli attentati degli ultimi anni.. se ho torto fatemi sapere:
> 1) "furgone sulla folla" in una città dell'Europa occidentale a caso
> 2) i media celano l'identità dell'autista
> 3) le Autorità: "non siamo sicuri sia terrorismo"
> ...


aggiungo il famoso hashtag sulll twitter e il cambio della fotto sul social con : Je suis Charlie Io sono Londra bla bla bla viviamo circondati da imbecilli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> si un'organizzazione autonoma..ma quante ce ne sono di organizzazioni autonomi che fanno riferimento all'islam?
> faccio un paio di nomi
> Bangsamoro (BIFF)---> attiva nelle filippine
> Al-Qaida --> yemen, afghanistan, irak, siria, egitto, mali
> ...


Punto primo: a parte il vergognoso accorpamento di Hamas ed Hezbollah con le altre organizzazioni, chi ti ha detto che Hamas ed Hezbollah (che non hanno nulla a che fare con l'Isis, vorrei sottolinearlo) vogliono la distruzione dell'occidente? Hamas ed Hezbollah fanno unicamente gli interessi del proprio paese, cioè Palestina e Libano, e sono considerate terroriste proprio per questo: perché vogliono riprendersi il territorio che fa comodo controllare ad altri paesi.

Punto secondo: molte delle organizzazioni da te citate sono collegate all'Isis, in un modo o nell'altro: Boko Haram è la costola nigeriana dell'Isis; Al-Schabab è la costola somala dell'Isis; Al-Qaida ha praticamente le stesse origini dell'Isis, visto che anche loro professano il wahabismo ed erano sostenuti dai sauditi (Bin Laden era un saudita); al-Nusrah è costola siriaca di Al-Qaida; i talebani del Pakistan, ancora, sono strettamente legati ad Al-Qaida, sia militarmente che per orientamento ideologico.
Lashkar-e Taiba, invece, cosa professa? Wahhabismo, o meglio, l'MDI, suo partito pakistano di riferimento, lo professa e siamo punto e da capo; ma anche questi sono un altro danno degli Stati Uniti d'America, che, in accordo con l'_intelligence_ pakistana nel sostenere i ribelli afghani per il controllo dell'Afghanistan, conteso con la Russia ai tempi della Guerra Fredda, crearono le macerie su cui è poi sorto LET (come l'Isis sorto sulle macerie dell'Iraq post-Saddam).
La situazione nelle Filippine in Bangsamoro non la conosco, ma non stento a credere che anche lì tu abbia fatto confusione...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> temo che tu amico cerchi di insultare la nostra inteligenza ognuno puo leggere il Quran e trova li nella versione che vale per tutii gli musulmani tanti ma tanti versi chi parlano chiarissimo di uccidere uccidere uccidere , a me non puoi convincere che loro sono bravi ragazzi perche io sono stato in tanti paesi li e ho visto con i miei occhi cosa succede,io amo la liberta non puoi convincermi ripeto che uni che sono peggio della inquisizione spagnola sono bravi ragazzi...anche i cristiani hanno sbagliato pero questo cose sucedevano 200-300 anni fa e poi non ho mai visto dire Jesu : uccidete uccidete come fa Muhammad , non ho mai visto Jesu che fa sesso con una bambina da 9 anni come fa Muhammad


L'Islam non è una religione violenta (chissà come mai ci sono più di un miliardo e mezzo di musulmani pacifici a fronte di qualche decina di migliaia di terroristi che agiscono per motivi politici e non religiosi, tra l'altro) e i presunti versi violenti sono ampiamente risolvibili, non so come ripetertelo diversamente.


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'Islam non è una religione violenta (chissà come mai ci sono più di un miliardo e mezzo di musulmani pacifici a fronte di qualche decina di migliaia di terroristi che agiscono per motivi politici e non religiosi, tra l'altro) e i presunti versi violenti sono ampiamente risolvibili, non so come ripetertelo diversamente.


Hai ragione quelli cosi detti moderati si ocupano con niente vivono con i soldi delli stati europei e altri entrano in politica per censurare la gente vedi la legge M103 in Canada fatta proprio da una poverina immigrante arrivata in Canada 20 anni fa che se critichi l`islam vai in prigione free speech come dalle loro parti in Oriente , ma dimmi tu Splendidi Incisivi se ami cosi tanto l`islam perche non vai a vivere in Iran ? preferisci vivere a Tehran o a New York ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Hai ragione quelli cosi detti moderati si ocupano con niente vivono con i soldi delli stati europei e altri entrano in politica per censurare la gente vedi la legge M103 in Canada fatta proprio da una poverina immigrante arrivata in Canada 20 anni fa che se critichi l`islam vai in prigione free speech come dalle loro parti in Oriente , ma dimmi tu Splendidi Incisivi se ami cosi tanto l`islam perche non vai a vivere in Iran ? preferisci vivere a Tehran o a New York ?


1,8 miliardi di fedeli ha l'Islam; rispondimi, sono tutti terroristi?


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'Islam non è una religione violenta (chissà come mai ci sono più di un miliardo e mezzo di musulmani pacifici a fronte di qualche decina di migliaia di terroristi che agiscono per motivi politici e non religiosi, tra l'altro) e i presunti versi violenti sono ampiamente risolvibili, non so come ripetertelo diversamente.


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 1,8 miliardi di fedeli ha l'Islam; rispondimi, sono tutti terroristi?


No no dimmi tu quando hai visto l`ultima protesta dei 1.8 miliardi musulmani nel mondo contro il terorismo?70 mil tedeschi erano tutti nazisti?


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


>


L Iran prima del tuo amato Islam puoi vedere anche Afganistan se vuoi , dimmi solo una cosa Muhammad era pedofilo o no?


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 1,8 miliardi di fedeli ha l'Islam; rispondimi, sono tutti terroristi?



Non mi hai risposto perche non vai a vivere in Iran ? perche preferisci la liberta in Europa ?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


>




L'esempio dell'Iran è emblematico. Conosci Persepolis? E' un fumetto molto famoso di una donna Iraniana che ha vissuto in quegli anni. Passata da una scuola a classi miste a una col velo e di sole donne ecc... C'è anche un film di animazione, ma non l'ho visto, quindi non so com'è.

Quello che molti non comprendono è che basta una minoranza violenta per tenere in scacco una maggioranza pacifica. Che la maggioranza dei musulmani si facciano i cavoli propri e non si facciano saltare in aria è normale, ma se un domani una minoranza estrema riesce a ottenere un minimo di potere, riuscirà in poco tempo a dominare la maggioranza pacifica e pavida, che di sicuro non andrà a protestare o a fare rivoluzioni.

@ Splendidi Incisivi

Lo conosci tu persepolis? Ti consiglio di leggerlo è interessante vedere la trasformazione sociale che c'è stata in Iran con la presa al potere di un certo pensiero. Splendido fumetto. Dicono più cose queste opere che tanti reportage faziosi di giornalisti. E' quello che un domani potrebbe anche accadere in Turchia tra l'altro.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (18 Agosto 2017)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Odio generato da scellerate politiche americane (non c'è neanche bisogno di elencare cosa siano stati in grado di perpetrare dalla seconda guerra mondiale in poi).
> "L'integrazione" multietnica lo ha solo covato nei propri confini.
> Chi crede che sia un problema religioso è del tutto fuori strada. I terroristi sono solo marionette fomentati volutamente dalla religione.
> Alla base ci sono da sempre ingerenze politiche, sfruttamenti occidentali delle risorse decisi a tavolino dai soliti potenti.





Kutuzov ha scritto:


> L'integralismo islamico è utilizzato a proposito. I veri finanziatori e burattinai hanno proprio questo asso nella manica. Nessuno più manipolabile di un credente.
> Francesi e inglesi non si fanno saltare in aria, ma in Ruanda qualche milione di morti lo hanno fatto seduti comodamente in poltrona.





Alfabri ha scritto:


> Quanti milioni di musulmani ci sono in europa? E quanti fanno gli attentatori di mestiere?
> Molti di meno di quegli italiani che uccidono la propria famiglia, tanto per dire una delle tante aberrazioni in cui l'essere umano psicologicamente labile può incorrere.
> La religione è solo un ottimo specchio per allodole, una forma di delirio collettivo ideale per plasmare ed assoggettare i deboli ai propri più o meno nobili scopi (come scagliarsi contro le unioni civili, per dirne una di tutt'altro tenore ma giusto per rendere l'idea).
> Quindi lasciamo perdere la religione musulmana, e rivolgiamoci alla psicopatologia.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E se ti dicessi che gli Stati Uniti nel 2003 intervennero in Iraq per difendere i loro amici del Kuwait, attaccati da Saddam, e dopo tre anni di guerra impiccarono il dittatore, creando uno stato fantoccio totalmente incapace di governare il territorio, a tal punto da favorire la coagulazione dei fuoriusciti dall'esercito di Saddam per dar vita al primo nucleo dello Stato Islamico?
> E se ti dicessi che Bashar al Assad è presidente sgradito agli Stati Uniti che hanno fomentato una guerra su commissione in Siria, sostenendo le forze ribelli siriane, in modo da rovesciare Assad, ma gettando il paese nel caos e nella guerra, favorendo indirettamente lo Stato Islamico?
> Se ti dicessi che alcune ricche e opulente famiglie del Qatar e dell'Arabia Saudita foraggiano lo Stato Islamico, sebbene questi stati siano alleati degli Stati Uniti?
> E se ti dicessi che se gli stati europei avessero evitato di mandare truppe in Siria, per fomentare una guerra in un territorio che non ci compete, oggi molti innocenti sarebbero ancora vivi?
> ...



Grazie per aver scritto quello che avete scritto. Mi avete risparmiato lunghe e difficili considerazioni. In ogni caso si passa sempre per complottisti e fantasiosi burloni, quello che dispiace è che queste considerazioni sono alla portata di chiunque voglia informarsi decentemente. Peccato che a quanto pare riesca meglio guardare un tg, aprire il cervello e riversarci dentro tutto ciò che viene propinato. Allora viva gli Stati Uniti, che ci libereranno ancora una volta dai malvagi. Ma solo dopo aver rubato risorse, territori, denaro sfruttando proprio quelli che andranno ad eliminare dopo che non serviranno più. Aggiungo solo che Iran prima e Siria dopo erano rimasti gli unici Paesi sovrani, letteralmente, e reltivamente ricchi rispetto all' area geografica, del medio oriente. Quindi ripeto, ringraziamo gli Stati Uniti salvatori del globo, ma che guarda caso sono gli UNICI che non hanno mai combattuto guerre in casa loro. Complotto!!!!!


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Punto primo: a parte il vergognoso accorpamento di Hamas ed Hezbollah con le altre organizzazioni, chi ti ha detto che Hamas ed Hezbollah (che non hanno nulla a che fare con l'Isis, vorrei sottolinearlo) vogliono la distruzione dell'occidente? Hamas ed Hezbollah fanno unicamente gli interessi del proprio paese, cioè Palestina e Libano, e sono considerate terroriste proprio per questo: perché vogliono riprendersi il territorio che fa comodo controllare ad altri paesi.
> 
> Punto secondo: molte delle organizzazioni da te citate sono collegate all'Isis, in un modo o nell'altro: Boko Haram è la costola nigeriana dell'Isis; Al-Schabab è la costola somala dell'Isis; Al-Qaida ha praticamente le stesse origini dell'Isis, visto che anche loro professano il wahabismo ed erano sostenuti dai sauditi (Bin Laden era un saudita); al-Nusrah è costola siriaca di Al-Qaida; i talebani del Pakistan, ancora, sono strettamente legati ad Al-Qaida, sia militarmente che per orientamento ideologico.
> Lashkar-e Taiba, invece, cosa professa? Wahhabismo, o meglio, l'MDI, suo partito pakistano di riferimento, lo professa e siamo punto e da capo; ma anche questi sono un altro danno degli Stati Uniti d'America, che, in accordo con l'_intelligence_ pakistana nel sostenere i ribelli afghani per il controllo dell'Afghanistan, conteso con la Russia ai tempi della Guerra Fredda, crearono le macerie su cui è poi sorto LET (come l'Isis sorto sulle macerie dell'Iraq post-Saddam).
> La situazione nelle Filippine in Bangsamoro non la conosco, ma non stento a credere che anche lì tu abbia fatto confusione...



poveri fedeli del l'slam e' tutta colpa del l'occidente..ho gia' scritto un paio di righe su questo chiedi agli egiziani copti, palestinesi cristiani e cristinai ortodossi della siria di chi e' la colpa..allora un'altra domanda hai mai sentito che un egiziano copto, un palestinese cristiano si e' saltato in aria o ha fatto attentati? E poi se la tua teoria fosse giusta, in vietnam l'america ha fatto un macello..hai mai sentito che i vietnamiti hanno fatto degli attentati contro l'america o l'occidente..l'occidente ha fatto nel passato molti errori ma non soltanto nei paesi arabi..e dopo che c'entra il marrocco, la tunisia con l'america gli attentatori sono in maggiorparte maghrebini..l'islam e' un cancro mi dispiace dirlo..ma e' la verita' non e' una religione e' una ideologia totalitaria..e muslmanni moderati non esistono e' una favola..


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> L Iran prima del tuo amato Islam puoi vedere anche Afganistan se vuoi , dimmi solo una cosa Muhammad era pedofilo o no?



Scusa eh, io non sono minimamente religioso, ma non ti sembra di essere offensivo? E da un bel po he leggo i tuoi post, abbiamo capito la tua propaganda : "islam uccide, islam assassino, islam carnivoro" , perfavore cerchiamo di dialogare seza sfociare nel volgare su queste tematiche;

Ah, posso chiederti due cose:

1) Che vuol dire : "Dove preferisci vivere?" , so che la domanda non é rivolta a me, ma non riesco proprio a capirla sai 

2) Non vorrei farmi gli affari tuoi e se vuoi non rispondere neanche, ma posso chiederti di dove sei?


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'esempio dell'Iran è emblematico. Conosci Persepolis? E' un fumetto molto famoso di una donna Iraniana che ha vissuto in quegli anni. Passata da una scuola a classi miste a una col velo e di sole donne ecc... C'è anche un film di animazione, ma non l'ho visto, quindi non so com'è.
> 
> Quello che molti non comprendono è che basta una minoranza violenta per tenere in scacco una maggioranza pacifica. Che la maggioranza dei musulmani si facciano i cavoli propri e non si facciano saltare in aria è normale, ma se un domani una minoranza estrema riesce a ottenere un minimo di potere, riuscirà in poco tempo a dominare la maggioranza pacifica e pavida, che di sicuro non andrà a protestare o a fare rivoluzioni.
> 
> ...



devo dire pero che gli iraniani che sono sciiti non sunniti..quelli che vivono qui in germania sono ben integrati e con la religione non hanno a che fare quasi niente..le donne iraniane in germania quasi tutte senza velo..sono piu' progressisti e aperti..io credo se un giorno in un paeso del mediooriente potrebbere nascere una democrazia come in europa, direi l'iran..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> devo dire pero che gli iraniani che sono sciiti non sunniti..quelli che vivono qui in germania sono ben integrati e con la religione non hanno a che fare quasi niente..le donne iraniane in germania quasi tutte senza velo..sono piu' progressisti e aperti..io credo se un giorno in un paeso del mediooriente potrebbere nascere una democrazia come in europa, direi l'iran..



Appunto. L'iran era una paese normale prima. Parliamo di un paese con una storia incredibile dietro. Eppure dal giorno alla notte sono cambiati come niente.

Consiglio anche a te di leggere persepolis. Come ti ho detto dall'oggi al domani sta ragazzina da una scuola a classi miste senza velo si ritrova col velo obbligatorio e classi separate.

Questo proprio per far capire che non serve che siano tutti estremisti, basta che una minoranza radicale abbia spazio per riuscire a dominare la massa inerte e pavida.


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Appunto. L'iran era una paese normale prima. Parliamo di un paese con una storia incredibile dietro. Eppure dal giorno alla notte sono cambiati come niente.
> 
> Consiglio anche a te di leggere persepolis. Come ti ho detto dall'oggi al domani sta ragazzina da una scuola a classi miste senza velo si ritrova col velo obbligatorio e classi separate.
> 
> Questo proprio per far capire che non serve che siano tutti estremisti, basta che una minoranza radicale abbia spazio per riuscire a dominare la massa inerte.



questo lo puoi dire sul l'iran..li gli stati uniti sbagliono di grosso..io isolerei l'arabia saudita che e' il principale problema..l'iran sarebbe una opportunita' di provare..hanno una cultura molto diversa dei popoli arabi..ma sai una cosa l'isis odia ancora di piu' i sciiti che le persone di fede cristiana..e i sunniti in generale hanno delle riserve verso i sciiti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> questo lo puoi dire sul l'iran..li gli stati uniti sbagliono di grosso..io isolerei l'arabia saudita che e' il principale problema..l'iran sarebbe una opportunita' di provare..hanno una cultura molto diversa dei popoli arabi..ma sai una cosa l'isis odia ancora di piu' i sciiti che le persone di fede cristiana..e i sunniti in generale hanno delle riserve verso i sciiti



Hanno una cultura diversa dagli arabi perché non sono arabi 

Forse non era chiaro quello che volevo dire. L'esempio dell'Iran è importante proprio per far capire i danni che potrebbe portare l'essere troppo morbidi su certe questioni e continuare a menarla con religione di pace e robe varie. Far finta che la religione non abbia il minimo peso quando i fatti dicono il contrario è assurdo.

Ora noi diamo per scontato che certi scenari in Europa non saranno possibili, probabilmente lo pensavano anche gli Iraniani a loro tempo prima della rivoluzione islamica. Quello che probabilmente sarà il futuro della Turchia e quello che sta accadendo da anni in Egitto. Pure in Egitto la situazione è peggiorata drasticamente quando ha iniziato a predominare un certo pensiero islamico.

Finché la religione avrà tutto questo potere sul popolo musulmano c'è da stare attenti ed è inutile dire "l'islam non dice quello, l'islam professa la pace" e blabla bla, quando ci sono esempi di Stati importanti in cui si è visto cosa è successo una volta che il pensiero islamico ha raggiunto sufficiente potere per farsi sentire in maniera concreta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> No no dimmi tu quando hai visto l`ultima protesta dei 1.8 miliardi musulmani nel mondo contro il terorismo?70 mil tedeschi erano tutti nazisti?


Rileggi quello che ho scritto sopra sul perché l'Isis sia mosso da ragioni politiche e non religiose e dimmi se ho torto. Guarda, ti risparmio la fatica di cercare:

1


Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E se ti dicessi che gli Stati Uniti nel 2003 intervennero in Iraq per difendere i loro amici del Kuwait, attaccati da Saddam, e dopo tre anni di guerra impiccarono il dittatore, creando uno stato fantoccio totalmente incapace di governare il territorio, a tal punto da favorire la coagulazione dei fuoriusciti dall'esercito di Saddam per dar vita al primo nucleo dello Stato Islamico?
> E se ti dicessi che Bashar al Assad è presidente sgradito agli Stati Uniti che hanno fomentato una guerra su commissione in Siria, sostenendo le forze ribelli siriane, in modo da rovesciare Assad, ma gettando il paese nel caos e nella guerra, favorendo indirettamente lo Stato Islamico?
> Se ti dicessi che alcune ricche e opulente famiglie del Qatar e dell'Arabia Saudita foraggiano lo Stato Islamico, sebbene questi stati siano alleati degli Stati Uniti?
> E se ti dicessi che se gli stati europei avessero evitato di mandare truppe in Siria, per fomentare una guerra in un territorio che non ci compete, oggi molti innocenti sarebbero ancora vivi?
> ...



E 2:


Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E se ti dicessi che l'Isis professa il wahabismo e non l'islamismo tradizionale? Il wahabismo prende il nome da Muḥammad ibn Abd al-Wahhab, che professava una versione completamente distorta di Islam; tant'è vero che fu espulso da La Mecca, Medina e Bassora.
> Il wahabismo, dunque, non è Islam, ma soltanto una versione della religione piegata a logiche politiche di conquista; di fatto, chi è che fece le fortune di al-Wahhab, consentendogli di diventare quello che è diventato, anziché lasciarlo vagare nel deserto ripudiato da qualsiasi professione islamica? Il figlio di Muhammad ibn Sa'ud, ossia il creatore della dinastia saudita; toh, ma com'è che si chiama l'Arabia? Ah sì, si chiama Arabia Saudita...



Rileggi e dimmi se ho torto. Mi ha stancato che tu non legga una ceppa di quello che scrivo, che estrapoli soltanto quello che ti conviene e che la butti in caciara. Dimmi se ho torto in quello che ho scritto; se non vuoi rispondere a questi due messaggi, non scrivermi altro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Grazie per aver scritto quello che avete scritto. Mi avete risparmiato lunghe e difficili considerazioni. In ogni caso si passa sempre per complottisti e fantasiosi burloni, *quello che dispiace è che queste considerazioni sono alla portata di chiunque voglia informarsi decentemente*. Peccato che a quanto pare riesca meglio guardare un tg, aprire il cervello e riversarci dentro tutto ciò che viene propinato. Allora viva gli Stati Uniti, che ci libereranno ancora una volta dai malvagi. Ma solo dopo aver rubato risorse, territori, denaro sfruttando proprio quelli che andranno ad eliminare dopo che non serviranno più. Aggiungo solo che Iran prima e Siria dopo erano rimasti gli unici Paesi sovrani, letteralmente, e reltivamente ricchi rispetto all' area geografica, del medio oriente. Quindi ripeto, ringraziamo gli Stati Uniti salvatori del globo, ma che guarda caso sono gli UNICI che non hanno mai combattuto guerre in casa loro. Complotto!!!!!


Ecco. Io non sono un genio o un maestro di geopolitica; è stato sufficiente cercare in giro su internet "origine Isis", "guerra in Iraq", "Isis Arabia Saudita" e cose del genere per farmi un'idea, perché, grazie al cielo, l'informazione vera c'è anche da noi ed è sufficiente saperla cercare. 
Ma continuiamo così, crediamo pure che l'Isis voglia imporre Allah all'Occidente e prendiamocela col nostro amico islamico, che va a lavorare tutti i giorni, aiuta il prossimo ed è una brava persona, soltanto perché crede in Allah; non prendiamocela con Hollande, Cameron, Obama e tutti i maiali che continuano quella maledetta guerra in Siria, perché quei corpi senza vita al Bataclan, quei morti sulla rambla, i morti a Nizza, a Stoccolma, al Reina di Istanbul e nella metro di San Pietroburgo, i morti nelle Filippine e a Theran, in Somalia e in Nigeria sono tutti loro responsabilità.
Ma sì, domani sputo in faccia ad Omar e gli dico che il suo dio fa schifo, così risolverò il problema del terrorismo nel mondo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> poveri fedeli del l'slam e' tutta colpa del l'occidente..ho gia' scritto un paio di righe su questo chiedi agli egiziani copti, palestinesi cristiani e cristinai ortodossi della siria di chi e' la colpa..allora un'altra domanda hai mai sentito che un egiziano copto, un palestinese cristiano si e' saltato in aria o ha fatto attentati? E poi se la tua teoria fosse giusta, in vietnam l'america ha fatto un macello..hai mai sentito che i vietnamiti hanno fatto degli attentati contro l'america o l'occidente..l'occidente ha fatto nel passato molti errori ma non soltanto nei paesi arabi..e dopo che c'entra il marrocco, la tunisia con l'america gli attentatori sono in maggiorparte maghrebini..l'islam e' un cancro mi dispiace dirlo..ma e' la verita' non e' una religione e' una ideologia totalitaria..e muslmanni moderati non esistono e' una favola..


Non hai capito un accidente di quello che ho scritto, zero! Non ho giustificato l'Isis, sveglia! 
Ti ho soltanto spiegato le ragioni della sua nascita e come non c'entri nulla con l'Islam, quello vero! L'Isis sta da una parte e l'Islam sta dall'altro, perché l'Islam è una cosa e il wahhabismo è un'altra.
Rileggi quello che ho scritto sopra sul wahhabismo, sull'Arabia Saudita e sull'Isis e dimmi se ho torto; tu sei un altro che estrapola soltanto parti del discorso e le distorce per dire che l'Islam è il male.

1


Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E se ti dicessi che gli Stati Uniti nel 2003 intervennero in Iraq per difendere i loro amici del Kuwait, attaccati da Saddam, e dopo tre anni di guerra impiccarono il dittatore, creando uno stato fantoccio totalmente incapace di governare il territorio, a tal punto da favorire la coagulazione dei fuoriusciti dall'esercito di Saddam per dar vita al primo nucleo dello Stato Islamico?
> E se ti dicessi che Bashar al Assad è presidente sgradito agli Stati Uniti che hanno fomentato una guerra su commissione in Siria, sostenendo le forze ribelli siriane, in modo da rovesciare Assad, ma gettando il paese nel caos e nella guerra, favorendo indirettamente lo Stato Islamico?
> Se ti dicessi che alcune ricche e opulente famiglie del Qatar e dell'Arabia Saudita foraggiano lo Stato Islamico, sebbene questi stati siano alleati degli Stati Uniti?
> E se ti dicessi che se gli stati europei avessero evitato di mandare truppe in Siria, per fomentare una guerra in un territorio che non ci compete, oggi molti innocenti sarebbero ancora vivi?
> ...



E 2:


Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E se ti dicessi che l'Isis professa il wahabismo e non l'islamismo tradizionale? Il wahabismo prende il nome da Muḥammad ibn Abd al-Wahhab, che professava una versione completamente distorta di Islam; tant'è vero che fu espulso da La Mecca, Medina e Bassora.
> Il wahabismo, dunque, non è Islam, ma soltanto una versione della religione piegata a logiche politiche di conquista; di fatto, chi è che fece le fortune di al-Wahhab, consentendogli di diventare quello che è diventato, anziché lasciarlo vagare nel deserto ripudiato da qualsiasi professione islamica? Il figlio di Muhammad ibn Sa'ud, ossia il creatore della dinastia saudita; toh, ma com'è che si chiama l'Arabia? Ah sì, si chiama Arabia Saudita...



Dimmi, ho scritto cose false? Sì o no? E rispondi soltanto a questo; se non sai che dirmi lascia perdere, perché la discussione finisce qui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'esempio dell'Iran è emblematico. Conosci Persepolis? E' un fumetto molto famoso di una donna Iraniana che ha vissuto in quegli anni. Passata da una scuola a classi miste a una col velo e di sole donne ecc... C'è anche un film di animazione, ma non l'ho visto, quindi non so com'è.
> 
> Quello che molti non comprendono è che basta una minoranza violenta per tenere in scacco una maggioranza pacifica. Che la maggioranza dei musulmani si facciano i cavoli propri e non si facciano saltare in aria è normale, ma se un domani una minoranza estrema riesce a ottenere un minimo di potere, riuscirà in poco tempo a dominare la maggioranza pacifica e pavida, che di sicuro non andrà a protestare o a fare rivoluzioni.
> 
> ...


Non lo conosco, ma da quello che ho capito stai mettendo in ballo un'altro problema: la cultura islamica.
Un conto è parlare della cultura islamica, di quanto sia chiusa o aperta; un altro conto è parlare del terrorismo e assimilarlo alla cultura islamica.
Ancora un altro paio di maniche è parlare della politica interna dell'Iran, alla luce di quel video, della Rivoluzione islamica e di tutto ciò che è stato in seguito.
Non facciamo confusione; qui si sta parlando di terrorismo e di cosa sia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco, ma da quello che ho capito stai mettendo in ballo un'altro problema: la cultura islamica.
> Un conto è parlare della cultura islamica, di quanto sia chiusa o aperta; un altro conto è parlare del terrorismo e assimilarlo alla cultura islamica.
> Ancora un altro paio di maniche è parlare della politica interna dell'Iran, alla luce di quel video, della Rivoluzione islamica e di tutto ciò che è stato in seguito.
> Non facciamo confusione; qui si sta parlando di terrorismo e di cosa sia.



Forse sbaglio, ma a mio avviso il terrorismo è una prima avvisaglia della volontà di imporsi della cultura islamica in un prossimo futuro. Per questo per me non è fuori tema il discorso. E' qualcosa che credo pensino anche gli altri che scrivono qua quando si parla di terrorismo.

Per dirti, quando parli di Omar brava persona. Se domani per caso ci fosse una rivoluzione islamica in Italia, lui sarebbe il primo a sputarti in faccia per sottostare a certi dettami. Se si comporta in un certo modo è perché vive in un paese con determinate caratteristiche. La maggioranza degli Omar non si metterà a fare marce per i diritti e robe varie se domani decidessero che le persone come te sarebbero scomode. Questo pericolo per me è tutt'altro che aleatorio se si guarda al futuro sul medio/lungo termine. Per questo appunto si parlava di Iran, paese dove la maggioranza di persone erano tutti degli Omar e pure è bastato poco per farli piombare anni indietro rispetto al passato.

L'isis avrà motivi politici, ma il braccio armato dell'isis sono persone che traggono sostegno da motivazioni religiose. E non sono tutti dei poveri disgraziati ignoranti come si potrebbe pensare. 

Cosa ormai praticamente impossibile per altre religioni, anche nel paese più povero e pezzente del mondo sarebbe difficile riuscire a convincere qualcuno a farsi esplodere in nome di qualche divinità


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] conoscevi il ragazzo che è morto?


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Scusa eh, io non sono minimamente religioso, ma non ti sembra di essere offensivo? E da un bel po he leggo i tuoi post, abbiamo capito la tua propaganda : "islam uccide, islam assassino, islam carnivoro" , perfavore cerchiamo di dialogare seza sfociare nel volgare su queste tematiche;
> 
> Ah, posso chiederti due cose:
> 
> ...


Se Jesu Cristo faceva sesso con una bambina di 9 anni dicevo anche di lui che era pedofilo pero questo e scritto nel Quran di Muhammad , se la verita non ti piace allora di che parliamo ? propaganda?sai cosa vuol dire propaganda?---- L`Islam non c`entra niente con il terorismo questa e propaganda vai a legerti il Quran.
Voglio dire che se amate tanto l`islam andate a vivere in Iran o Afganistan poi chissa perche quelli li vengono sempre in Europa o in US,io amo la liberta e l`islam non ha niente a che fare con la liberta , da dove sono io ? cosa c`entra?


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco, ma da quello che ho capito stai mettendo in ballo un'altro problema: la cultura islamica.
> Un conto è parlare della cultura islamica, di quanto sia chiusa o aperta; un altro conto è parlare del terrorismo e assimilarlo alla cultura islamica.
> Ancora un altro paio di maniche è parlare della politica interna dell'Iran, alla luce di quel video, della Rivoluzione islamica e di tutto ciò che è stato in seguito.
> Non facciamo confusione; qui si sta parlando di terrorismo e di cosa sia.


Non sta parlare della cultura islamica sta parlare di Sharia Law quella legge del Quran che praticamente transforma un paese libero in un paese come la germania nazista.dimmi qualle e la differenza fra la burqa e la famosa stella che avevano gli ebrei nel tempo di Hitlerl?ho letto tutto quello che hai scritto ma son cose che le sapevo gia io qui non cerco di dire che gli Stati Uniti sono inocenti pero non credo che sono neanche colpevoli , colpevoli sono quelli di sinistra tipo Obama che predica la toleranza e ha distrutto il Medio Oriente e i suoi amici Merkel Hollande Macron Renzi Junkers


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Agosto 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'esempio dell'Iran è emblematico. Conosci Persepolis? E' un fumetto molto famoso di una donna Iraniana che ha vissuto in quegli anni. Passata da una scuola a classi miste a una col velo e di sole donne ecc... C'è anche un film di animazione, ma non l'ho visto, quindi non so com'è.
> 
> Quello che molti non comprendono è che basta una minoranza violenta per tenere in scacco una maggioranza pacifica. Che la maggioranza dei musulmani si facciano i cavoli propri e non si facciano saltare in aria è normale, ma se un domani una minoranza estrema riesce a ottenere un minimo di potere, riuscirà in poco tempo a dominare la maggioranza pacifica e pavida, che di sicuro non andrà a protestare o a fare rivoluzioni.
> 
> ...



Bello, guardalo.
Riprende esattamente l'opera di Marjane Satrapi.


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Forse sbaglio, ma a mio avviso il terrorismo è una prima avvisaglia della volontà di imporsi della cultura islamica in un prossimo futuro. Per questo per me non è fuori tema il discorso. E' qualcosa che credo pensino anche gli altri che scrivono qua quando si parla di terrorismo.
> 
> Per dirti, quando parli di Omar brava persona. Se domani per caso ci fosse una rivoluzione islamica in Italia, lui sarebbe il primo a sputarti in faccia per sottostare a certi dettami. Se si comporta in un certo modo è perché vive in un paese con determinate caratteristiche. La maggioranza degli Omar non si metterà a fare marce per i diritti e robe varie se domani decidessero che le persone come te sarebbero scomode. Questo pericolo per me è tutt'altro che aleatorio se si guarda al futuro sul medio/lungo termine. Per questo appunto si parlava di Iran, paese dove la maggioranza di persone erano tutti degli Omar e pure è bastato poco per farli piombare anni indietro rispetto al passato.
> 
> ...



Anche Heinrich era una brava persona poi quando e venuto Hitler al potere era il primo che amazzava gli ebrei , se legette il Quran si parla anche di Jihad demografico proprio quell che sta succendo ora , vengono in Europa fanno 1000 bambini e poi quelli crescono votano i loro e cosi hai perso , puo spiegarmi qualcono perche il Germania per essempio una famiglia di immigranti prende 900 euro per ciascun bambino e una tedescha 190 euro?


----------



## ARKANA (18 Agosto 2017)

perchè vengono chiamati terroristi mentre noi, gli americani e compagni bella ''esportatori di democrazia''? che differenza c'è tra un islamico che prende un furgone e investe passanti sulla rambla e un drone americano che sgancia una bomba distruggendo un ospedale in siria?non sto giustificando nessuno vorrei solo capire perchè nel secondo caso non si parla mai di terrorismo, non si fanno speciali al tg, non ci si indigna pubblicamente, non si fanno concerti? perchè ci possiamo permettere di andare ad occupare territori in cui non siamo voluti e restare li causando a nostra volta vittime civili però quando sono loro a fare le stesse cose c'è tutto questo clamore? perchè la vita di un bambino europeo vale di più di quella di un'arabo? forse invece la risposta la so, ed è anche più semplice di quanto si possa immaginare...la puzza di ***** finchè non la sentite non dà fastidio..vero?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (18 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> perchè vengono chiamati terroristi mentre noi, gli americani e compagni bella ''esportatori di democrazia''? che differenza c'è tra un islamico che prende un furgone e investe passanti sulla rambla e un drone americano che sgancia una bomba distruggendo un ospedale in siria?non sto giustificando nessuno vorrei solo capire perchè nel secondo caso non si parla mai di terrorismo, non si fanno speciali al tg, non ci si indigna pubblicamente, non si fanno concerti? perchè ci possiamo permettere di andare ad occupare territori in cui non siamo voluti e restare li causando a nostra volta vittime civili però quando sono loro a fare le stesse cose c'è tutto questo clamore? perchè la vita di un bambino europeo vale di più di quella di un'arabo? forse invece la risposta la so, ed è anche più semplice di quanto si possa immaginare...la puzza di ***** finchè non la sentite non dà fastidio..vero?


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ecco. Io non sono un genio o un maestro di geopolitica; è stato sufficiente cercare in giro su internet "origine Isis", "guerra in Iraq", "Isis Arabia Saudita" e cose del genere per farmi un'idea, perché, grazie al cielo, l'informazione vera c'è anche da noi ed è sufficiente saperla cercare.
> Ma continuiamo così, crediamo pure che l'Isis voglia imporre Allah all'Occidente e prendiamocela col nostro amico islamico, che va a lavorare tutti i giorni, aiuta il prossimo ed è una brava persona, soltanto perché crede in Allah; non prendiamocela con Hollande, Cameron, Obama e tutti i maiali che continuano quella maledetta guerra in Siria, perché quei corpi senza vita al Bataclan, quei morti sulla rambla, i morti a Nizza, a Stoccolma, al Reina di Istanbul e nella metro di San Pietroburgo, i morti nelle Filippine e a Theran, in Somalia e in Nigeria sono tutti loro responsabilità.
> Ma sì, domani sputo in faccia ad Omar e gli dico che il suo dio fa schifo, così risolverò il problema del terrorismo nel mondo.



Ma sto Omar quando si sveglia e s'inca**a con chi amministra i loro _religiosamente integri_ Paesi nei quali ogni giorno le persone muoiono di fame per la corruzione e l'egoismo della sempre _religiosamente integra_ classe politica?
La colpa è della Clinton se in tutti quei micro staterelli satelliti dell'Arabia Saudita 4 ricconi vivoni come Onasis e gli altri, soprattutto se Fratelli Mussulmani -quasi fratelli- provenienti dai altri Paesi come Banghladesh, Pakistan, etc, lavorano 20 ore per un tozzo di pane?
A noi è costato milioni di morti questo orribile Stato chiamato Italia, le cui radici sono intrise col sangue di 2 dolorosissime guerre civili.
L'amico Omar invece s'indigna manifestando e -sui social probabilmente- urlando a gran voce: "volemose bene!" Magari poi se il cugino di Omar -ma sembrava una persona tranquilla eh- per caso con un machete fa fuori la nostra insegnante di yoga perchè ha avuto una settimana difficile ed in fondo lo attendono 72 vergini altrove, è sicuramente colpa della guerra del Vietnam o di Pornhub.

_“Vi sono momenti in cui tacere diventa una colpa e parlare diventa un obbligo. Un dovere civile, una sfida morale, un imperativo categorico al quale non ci si può sottrarre.”_ Cit. la mostruosa Oriana.

Amico Omar, datti una svegliata. Fatti la tua rivoluzione, prendi una posizione, perchè, con rispetto parlando, c'hai rotto il c**o.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> *perchè vengono chiamati terroristi mentre noi, gli americani e compagni bella ''esportatori di democrazia''? che differenza c'è tra un islamico che prende un furgone e investe passanti sulla rambla e un drone americano che sgancia una bomba distruggendo un ospedale in siria?*non sto giustificando nessuno vorrei solo capire perchè nel secondo caso non si parla mai di terrorismo, non si fanno speciali al tg, non ci si indigna pubblicamente, non si fanno concerti? perchè ci possiamo permettere di andare ad occupare territori in cui non siamo voluti e restare li causando a nostra volta vittime civili però quando sono loro a fare le stesse cose c'è tutto questo clamore? perchè la vita di un bambino europeo vale di più di quella di un'arabo? forse invece la risposta la so, ed è anche più semplice di quanto si possa immaginare...la puzza di ***** finchè non la sentite non dà fastidio..vero?



Se non capisci la differenza.. Va beh, mi taccio.


----------



## ARKANA (18 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Se non capisci la differenza.. Va beh, mi taccio.



invece sono curioso, spiegami la differenza tra un bambino investito da un furgone ed uno da una bomba..io sinceramente non la vedo, sempre di morte si tratta, poi come ho già detto NON li sto assolutamente giustificando... sai che c'è? è che probabilmente siete cresciuti nell'''IO'', in un contesto in cui vi hanno fatto credere di essere migliori degli altri, di valere più degli altri, di avere idee migliori degli altri e non riuscite ad accettare il fatto che in realtà siete (anzi, siamo) UGUALI agli altri, non valete di più..però quando lo capirete forse sarà troppo tardi


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (18 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> *ma dai sempre colpa degli americani*..io sono stato 5x in egitto, in giordania a dubai e oman..bellisimi paesaggi..storia nel passato..ma adesso hanno una mentalita' del medioevo..noi sfruttiamo loro...ma che dici..come ho detto sono stato 5 volte in egitto per fare l'mmersione..conosco un istruttore di sub egiziano...ha in confronto a molti alti egiziani una mentalita' piu' moderna, e mi disse, se mi sposero' la mia mogle non la obbligero' a portare il velo..adesso si e' sposato..e la moglie che fa' porta il velo..e io l'ho chiesto perche', lui mi rispose..i miei amici e vicino fanno pressione..non ci posso fare niente..questa e' la vita quotidiane di questi paesi..





rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> questo lo puoi dire sul l'iran..li gli stati uniti sbagliono di grosso.*.io isolerei l'arabia saudita che e' il principale *..l'iran sarebbe una opportunita' di provare..hanno una cultura molto diversa dei popoli arabi..ma sai una cosa l'isis odia ancora di piu' i sciiti che le persone di fede cristiana..e i sunniti in generale hanno delle riserve verso i sciiti



Scusa ma ti faccio notare una contraddizione in quello che dici e scrivi. Senza contare gli esempi di egiziani che fanno mettere il velo all moglie perché ricevono pressione dai vicini di casa, che lasciano il tempo che trovano, come fai a "difendere gli americani" partner storici e pappa ciccia con l'Arabia Saudita, come Italia e Francia del resto, ai quali vendono armi che vanno a finanziare Isis e massacri in Yemen, e poi a dire che il principale problema è proprio l'Arabia Saudita? Di solito non si stringono accordi commerciali (armi/petrolio) e amicizie con chi la pensa e agisce diversamente da te. Perché vendi armi a chi favorisce terrorismo e poi combatti (per finta) il terrorismo di matrice islamica? La risposta è una sola: "forse" c'è qualcuno che guadagna dal dissesto in medio oriente? Quel qualcuno, giudica da solo chi può essere. E i cittadini europei, francesi per esempio ma vale anche per italiani e inglesi, perché si indignano di attinterroristici e mettono gattini e je suis a ***** di cane, ma non si indignano e azzardano proteste verso i loro Paesi che vendono centinaia di milioni di dollari di armi all'Arabia Saudita, che come dici giustamente è un problema, ma non il solo estrapolato dalle vicende che lo favoriscono provenienti proprio dai paesi colpiti dagli attentati?
Questa è una contarddizione inspiegabile, da far notare a chiunque pensi che i ******** siano solo e tutti gli islamici (non mi riferisco a te), quando tagliar loro i "viveri" sarebbe così semplice in realtà.


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> invece sono curioso, spiegami la differenza tra un bambino investito da un furgone ed uno da una bomba..io sinceramente non la vedo, sempre di morte si tratta, poi come ho già detto NON li sto assolutamente giustificando... sai che c'è? è che probabilmente siete cresciuti nell'''IO'', in un contesto in cui vi hanno fatto credere di essere migliori degli altri, di valere più degli altri, di avere idee migliori degli altri e non riuscite ad accettare il fatto che in realtà siete (anzi, siamo) UGUALI agli altri, non valete di più..però quando lo capirete forse sarà troppo tardi





la differenza sta, e' che un bambino investito da un furgone e' un obbietivo, un bambino morto da un drone non e' un obbiettivo..pero' morti sono morti..ma c'e' una differenza. se uccido una persona per difendermi, e' una cosa se uccido una persona per soldi, odio o gelosia e' differente allora le differenze ci sono..certo che bambini non hanno colpe..e ogni essere umano perduto e' un crimine, ma la differenza ci sta'


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> invece sono curioso, spiegami la differenza tra un bambino investito da un furgone ed uno da una bomba..io sinceramente non la vedo, sempre di morte si tratta, poi come ho già detto NON li sto assolutamente giustificando... sai che c'è? è che probabilmente siete cresciuti nell'''IO'', in un contesto in cui vi hanno fatto credere di essere migliori degli altri, di valere più degli altri, di avere idee migliori degli altri e non riuscite ad accettare il fatto che in realtà siete (anzi, siamo) UGUALI agli altri, non valete di più..però quando lo capirete forse sarà troppo tardi



Te la spiego subito ed in pochissime parole, perchè lo trovo un parallelo assurdo: il primo ha deciso di uccidere uno sconosciuto bambino, lo insegue, lo punta, lo vuole squarciare, triturare, tagliuzzare come un'anguria che probabilmente qualcuno tra noi si sta ora godendo in spiaggia. Guarda negli occhi la vittima, non ha remore, ma probabilmente prova ecitazione, costui è l'essere più lontano dall'umana comprensione, prova un piacere a noi sconosciuto, neppure primordiale, ma diabolico, oltre la bestialità.
Il secondo è un militare o addirittura un drone, in una guerra giusto o non giusta, che mira ad obiettivi militari e commette l'errore di colpire un ospedale causando la morte di innocenti. L'uomo che ha premuto quel grilletto non ha il desiderio di uccidere un bambino, non raggiunge un orgasmo, anche se sicuramente è conscio del fatto che potrà commettere degli errori che moralmente lo segneranno per la vita. 

Il mio "contesto" lascialo stare, io lavoro tutti i giorni con stranieri nel settore turistico ed ho girato il mondo: Turchia, Nord Africa ed Iran compresi; non mi faccio prendere da facili slanci buonisti, ho visto nel "loro contesto" cose che non accetterei mai nel mio Paese e combatterei ma, per fortuna, sono tutte battaglie per la libertà che hanno già vinto i miei ed i tuoi padri e madri .


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Agosto 2017)

Mi entusiasma leggere che alla fine siamo diventsti una società talmente radical shit e intellettualoide da trovare sempre una giustificazione a tutto. Alla fine è sempre colpa dell'occidente. Questo perchè ammettere che siamo in guerra costerebbe troppo a tutti. Ammettere che arriveremo a dover scegliere tra noi e loro(loro hanno già scelto ndr) ci costa troppo.. e oggi mediamente non siamo disposti a rinunciare al nostro stile di vita.. e quindi ci buttiamo sul giustificazionisimo più sfrenato. 
La cos


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

a parte il terorismo per tutti quelli che difendono gli immigranti ho una frase per voi : put your money where your mouth is! io non voglio pagare con le mie tasse i 10000 bambini che fanno loro e non voglio pagare con i miei soldi loro a stare a casa a far niente e noi il resto lavorare o fare affari come dei scemi ! quanti muratori conoscete musulmani/arabi? hahaha


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Forse sbaglio, ma a mio avviso il terrorismo è una prima avvisaglia della volontà di imporsi della cultura islamica in un prossimo futuro. Per questo per me non è fuori tema il discorso. E' qualcosa che credo pensino anche gli altri che scrivono qua quando si parla di terrorismo.
> 
> Per dirti, quando parli di Omar brava persona. Se domani per caso ci fosse una rivoluzione islamica in Italia, lui sarebbe il primo a sputarti in faccia per sottostare a certi dettami. Se si comporta in un certo modo è perché vive in un paese con determinate caratteristiche. La maggioranza degli Omar non si metterà a fare marce per i diritti e robe varie se domani decidessero che le persone come te sarebbero scomode. Questo pericolo per me è tutt'altro che aleatorio se si guarda al futuro sul medio/lungo termine. Per questo appunto si parlava di Iran, paese dove la maggioranza di persone erano tutti degli Omar e pure è bastato poco per farli piombare anni indietro rispetto al passato.
> 
> ...


Se gli Stati Uniti non intervengono in Iraq e non intervengono in Siria, a distanza di 10 anni, lo Stato Islamico probabilmente nemmeno vede la luce. Il braccio armato è popolo manipolato, ma quello che predicano non c'entra nulla con l'Islam, e, in ogni caso, se sottrai tutte le ragioni che stanno alle spalle della nascita e della crescita dello Stato islamico, non resta nulla.
La religione è soltanto un mezzo; nessuna avvisaglia di volontà di supremazia futura; in Iran avranno pure fatto la Rivoluzione islamica, ma non mi pare che il paese sia mai andato a rompere le scatole a qualcun altro.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Agosto 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Scusa ma ti faccio notare una contraddizione in quello che dici e scrivi. Senza contare gli esempi di egiziani che fanno mettere il velo all moglie perché ricevono pressione dai vicini di casa, che lasciano il tempo che trovano, come fai a "difendere gli americani" partner storici e pappa ciccia con l'Arabia Saudita, come Italia e Francia del resto, ai quali vendono armi che vanno a finanziare Isis e massacri in Yemen, e poi a dire che il principale problema è proprio l'Arabia Saudita? Di solito non si stringono accordi commerciali (armi/petrolio) e amicizie con chi la pensa e agisce diversamente da te. Perché vendi armi a chi favorisce terrorismo e poi combatti (per finta) il terrorismo di matrice islamica? La risposta è una sola: "forse" c'è qualcuno che guadagna dal dissesto in medio oriente? Quel qualcuno, giudica da solo chi può essere. E i cittadini europei, francesi per esempio ma vale anche per italiani e inglesi, perché si indignano di attinterroristici e mettono gattini e je suis a ***** di cane, ma non si indignano e azzardano proteste verso i loro Paesi che vendono centinaia di milioni di dollari di armi all'Arabia Saudita, che come dici giustamente è un problema, ma non il solo estrapolato dalle vicende che lo favoriscono provenienti proprio dai paesi colpiti dagli attentati?
> *Questa è una contarddizione inspiegabile, da far notare a chiunque pensi che i ******** siano solo e tutti gli islamici (non mi riferisco a te), quando tagliar loro i "viveri" sarebbe così semplice in realtà.*



Sono in parte d'accordo con te sulla prima parte, anche se bisognerebbe distiguere caso per caso.
La parte evidenziata però è un'opzione fallimentare, già superata nel recente passato: l'Iran vessato e soggetto ad embarghi per oltre 30 anni ha "resistito" (ma mica morivano i soloni religiosi) ed anzi alimentato con queste azioni l'odio verso l'Occidente che non fa neppure storicamente parte della cultura persiana (Iran e Turchia sono Paesi con ben altra storia rispetto alla penisola araba ed il nord Africa, fodata anche su importanti interscambi culturali con l'Europa).
La verità è che l'amico Omar se deve dà 'na svegliata e fare la rivoluzione.. e se non lo fa noi dobbiamo pensare a difendere il nostro futuro Omar o non Omar, buono o cattivo che sia.


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Scusa ma ti faccio notare una contraddizione in quello che dici e scrivi. Senza contare gli esempi di egiziani che fanno mettere il velo all moglie perché ricevono pressione dai vicini di casa, che lasciano il tempo che trovano, come fai a "difendere gli americani" partner storici e pappa ciccia con l'Arabia Saudita, come Italia e Francia del resto, ai quali vendono armi che vanno a finanziare Isis e massacri in Yemen, e poi a dire che il principale problema è proprio l'Arabia Saudita? Di solito non si stringono accordi commerciali (armi/petrolio) e amicizie con chi la pensa e agisce diversamente da te. Perché vendi armi a chi favorisce terrorismo e poi combatti (per finta) il terrorismo di matrice islamica? La risposta è una sola: "forse" c'è qualcuno che guadagna dal dissesto in medio oriente? Quel qualcuno, giudica da solo chi può essere. E i cittadini europei, francesi per esempio ma vale anche per italiani e inglesi, perché si indignano di attinterroristici e mettono gattini e je suis a ***** di cane, ma non si indignano e azzardano proteste verso i loro Paesi che vendono centinaia di milioni di dollari di armi all'Arabia Saudita, che come dici giustamente è un problema, ma non il solo estrapolato dalle vicende che lo favoriscono provenienti proprio dai paesi colpiti dagli attentati?
> Questa è una contarddizione inspiegabile, da far notare a chiunque pensi che i ******** siano solo e tutti gli islamici (non mi riferisco a te), quando tagliar loro i "viveri" sarebbe così semplice in realtà.



gli americani non li difendo a tutti i costi, la prima guerra in irak del padre bush era giusta perche il kuwait fu' invaso, la seconda invece era una farsa, e gli stati uniti fecero un grande errore..
ci sono delle questioni economiche che sicuramente non aiutono a trovare una soluzione..e le armi vendute a l'arabia saudita sono un crimine..ma mi ripeto nel medio-oriente ci vive una comunita' cristiana la piu' antica del mondo, che hanno subito gli stessi attacchi e hanno gli stessi problemi, poverta', delusione, sistemi totalitari..ma dimmi perche' questa comunita' si comporta diversamente, ancora non ho avuto nessuna risposta..ripeto ho visitato spesso il medio oriente, perche' mi interressava..e la mia opinione mi dispace a dirlo, prima ero piu' comprensibile ma da quando ho visitato quei paesi ho cambiato l'opinione..troppi interrogativi e io non parlo dei salafisti o radicali ma della gente comune..invece di guardare avanti puntano il dito soltanto verso di noi invece di chiedersi..ma forse noi abbiamo anche sbagliato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Non sta parlare della cultura islamica sta parlare di Sharia Law quella legge del Quran che praticamente transforma un paese libero in un paese come la germania nazista.dimmi qualle e la differenza fra la burqa e la famosa stella che avevano gli ebrei nel tempo di Hitlerl?*ho letto tutto quello che hai scritto ma son cose che le sapevo gia* io qui non cerco di dire che gli Stati Uniti sono inocenti pero non credo che sono neanche colpevoli , colpevoli sono quelli di sinistra tipo Obama che predica la toleranza e ha distrutto il Medio Oriente e i suoi amici Merkel Hollande Macron Renzi Junkers


Bene, ho ragione? E allora l'Isis è politica, non mi venire a parlare di guerra di religione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma sto Omar quando si sveglia e s'inca**a con chi amministra i loro _religiosamente integri_ Paesi nei quali ogni giorno le persone muoiono di fame per la corruzione e l'egoismo della sempre _religiosamente integra_ classe politica?
> La colpa è della Clinton se in tutti quei micro staterelli satelliti dell'Arabia Saudita 4 ricconi vivoni come Onasis e gli altri, soprattutto se Fratelli Mussulmani -quasi fratelli- provenienti dai altri Paesi come Banghladesh, Pakistan, etc, lavorano 20 ore per un tozzo di pane?
> A noi è costato milioni di morti questo orribile Stato chiamato Italia, le cui radici sono intrise col sangue di 2 dolorosissime guerre civili.
> L'amico Omar invece s'indigna manifestando e -sui social probabilmente- urlando a gran voce: "volemose bene!" Magari poi se il cugino di Omar -ma sembrava una persona tranquilla eh- per caso con un machete fa fuori la nostra insegnante di yoga perchè ha avuto una settimana difficile ed in fondo lo attendono 72 vergini altrove, è sicuramente colpa della guerra del Vietnam o di Pornhub.
> ...


Imbarazzante quello che hai scritto, intriso di nulla e razzismo.
Il mio messaggio simbolico su "Omar" t'è servito per fare caciara, cosa in cui tu sei abilissimo, vero? 
Ma leggi cosa ho scritto sopra riguardo all'Isis e rispondi a quello; vediamo se sei brillante sulla geopolitica mediorientale come sull'amico Omar, Oriana.


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bene, ho ragione? E allora l'Isis è politica, non mi venire a parlare di guerra di religione.


ma ancora con il famoso ISIS ???????? prima del Isis non c`era terorismo ? dimmi tu! lascia stare gli Stati Uniti , tu pur di difendere l`islam ora dici che USA sono quelli malefici e che Sadam era un bravo ragazzo! ma che parli ? era un bravo ragazzo Sadam Ghedaffi Assad no ? o vuoi dire che anche se erano dei ditattori malefici erano meglio del Islam ? dimmi tu?


----------



## Sotiris (18 Agosto 2017)

Ripeto quanto scritto ieri.
Per me è in atto una guerra, che sia politica o religiosa poco cambia agli effetti della nostra vita.
E non stiamo facendo nulla per vincerla.
L'Europa è diventata quello che era Israele un tempo, un territorio dove chiunque può uscire e finire dentro ad un attacco terroristico.
L'Europa non è più sicura, tutta.
E la cosa mi sembra di una gravità assoluta e senza precedenti.
O come Europa ce lo mettiamo in testa ed agiamo di conseguenza oppure lo dovremo fare come singoli Stati.
Il tempo delle fiaccolate e delle bandierine della pace, oltre che degli inviti all'Islam moderato (esiste, poi?), sono ampiamente finiti.
Altrimenti un giorno ci ritroveremo sudditi e non più sovrani nell'attuale Europa fisica e politica.


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> gli americani non li difendo a tutti i costi, la prima guerra in irak del padre bush era giusta perche il kuwait fu' invaso, la seconda invece era una farsa, e gli stati uniti fecero un grande errore..
> ci sono delle questioni economiche che sicuramente non aiutono a trovare una soluzione..e le armi vendute a l'arabia saudita sono un crimine..ma mi ripeto nel medio-oriente ci vive una comunita' cristiana la piu' antica del mondo, che hanno subito gli stessi attacchi e hanno gli stessi problemi, poverta', delusione, sistemi totalitari..ma dimmi perche' questa comunita' si comporta diversamente, ancora non ho avuto nessuna risposta..ripeto ho visitato spesso il medio oriente, perche' mi interressava..e la mia opinione mi dispace a dirlo, prima ero piu' comprensibile ma da quando ho visitato quei paesi ho cambiato l'opinione..troppi interrogativi e io non parlo dei salafisti o radicali ma della gente comune..invece di guardare avanti puntano il dito soltanto verso di noi invece di chiedersi..ma forse noi abbiamo anche sbagliato



ma si ce sono questioni economiche in questo caso petrolio perche il petrolio del Iraq per essempio e quasi tutto della Cina ? e anche Rusia ? Concordo in tutto che il vero male li e proprio l`Arabia Saudita , pero il petrolio ora li dove ce il famoso Isis non possiamo dire che e controlatto dai americani , poi chi sono sti americani alla fine? il popolo? o sempre i famosi liberals quelli di sinistra Hillary Obama Nuland ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> ma ancora con il famoso ISIS ???????? prima del Isis non c`era terorismo ? dimmi tu! lascia stare gli Stati Uniti , tu pur di difendere l`islam ora dici che USA sono quelli malefici e che Sadam era un bravo ragazzo! ma che parli ? era un bravo ragazzo Sadam Ghedaffi Assad no ? o vuoi dire che anche se erano dei ditattori malefici erano meglio del Islam ? dimmi tu?


Saddam era un dittatore; se avessi letto con attenzione, avresti visto che l'ho chiamato dittatore. 
Saddam era un dittatore, ma gli Stati Uniti non avevano alcun diritto di andare in Iraq a sganciare bombe; Gheddafi era un dittatore, ma noi non avevamo alcun diritto di andare in Libia a sganciare bombe e, di fatto, com'è ridotto ora il paese? Diviso in più stati; pure Kim Jong Un è un dittatore, ma non auspicherei mai un intervento militare contro il regime nordcoreano. 
Autodeterminazione dei popoli si chiama.


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

p.s. in finlandia un attacco terroristico 2 morti e 8 feriti.. che c'entra la finlandia col il medio oriente?


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ripeto quanto scritto ieri.
> Per me è in atto una guerra, che sia politica o religiosa poco cambia agli effetti della nostra vita.
> E non stiamo facendo nulla per vincerla.
> L'Europa è diventata quello che era Israele un tempo, un territorio dove chiunque può uscire e finire dentro ad un attacco terroristico.
> ...


abbiamo gia perso la guerra con Merkel Junkers e Macaron e tutti quelli falsi buonisti l`Europa ha gia perso ...


----------



## ARKANA (18 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Te la spiego subito ed in pochissime parole, perchè lo trovo un parallelo assurdo: il primo ha deciso di uccidere uno sconosciuto bambino, lo insegue, lo punta, lo vuole squarciare, triturare, tagliuzzare come un'anguria che probabilmente qualcuno tra noi si sta ora godendo in spiaggia. Guarda negli occhi la vittima, non ha remore, ma probabilmente prova ecitazione, costui è l'essere più lontano dall'umana comprensione, prova un piacere a noi sconosciuto, neppure primordiale, ma diabolico, oltre la bestialità.
> Il secondo è un militare o addirittura un drone, in una guerra giusto o non giusta, che mira ad obiettivi militari e commette l'errore di colpire un ospedale causando la morte di innocenti. L'uomo che ha premuto quel grilletto non ha il desiderio di uccidere un bambino, non raggiunge un orgasmo, anche se sicuramente è conscio del fatto che potrà commettere degli errori che moralmente lo segneranno per la vita.
> 
> Il mio "contesto" lascialo stare, io lavoro tutti i giorni con stranieri nel settore turistico ed ho girato il mondo: Turchia, Nord Africa ed Iran compresi; non mi faccio prendere da facili slanci buonisti, ho visto nel "loro contesto" cose che non accetterei mai nel mio Paese e combatterei ma, per fortuna, sono tutte battaglie per la libertà che hanno già vinto i miei ed i tuoi padri e madri .



per quanto riguarda il primo pezzo potrei essere d'accordo,per quello seguente un pò meno, parti già dal presupposto che al militare dispiacerà e come dici tu ''sarà segnato a vita'' io di questo non ne sono per niente sicuro, come accennato da @IlMilandiunavolta è comunque stupido lamentarsi quando poi noi siamo uno dei primi esportatori di armi in medio-oriente,si guarda la reazione e mai l'azione,per quanto riguarda il ''contesto'' non era rivolto a te personalmente, è obiettivo che siamo nati in una società (quella occidentale) in cui siamo messi sul piedistallo, in cui ci fanno credere di essere meglio degli altri e di valere più degli altri, per concludere... non ho voglia di litigare (anzi, i litigi su internet li trovo abbastanza stupidi e grotteschi) io ho solo espresso un mio pensiero, tu evidentemente la pensi in un altra maniera, io non farò cambiare idea a te e tu non la farai cambiare a me,penso dunque che sia inutile andare avanti, buona continuazione


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Saddam era un dittatore; se avessi letto con attenzione, avresti visto che l'ho chiamato dittatore.
> Saddam era un dittatore, ma gli Stati Uniti non avevano alcun diritto di andare in Iraq a sganciare bombe; Gheddafi era un dittatore, ma noi non avevamo alcun diritto di andare in Libia a sganciare bombe e, di fatto, com'è ridotto ora il paese? Diviso in più stati; pure Kim Jong Un è un dittatore, ma non auspicherei mai un intervento militare contro il regime nordcoreano.
> Autodeterminazione dei popoli si chiama.



fai ridire hahahaha autodeterminazione del popolo dici ? dove in Nord Corea? e come si puo autodeterminare il popolo se ti amazzano anche se non ti fai i capelli comme il "Grande Kim"?????? lascia stare ho capito tu vuoi fare l`avocatto del diavolo ok allora gli Stati Uniti sono il male del mondo grazie al cielo che essiste l`islam cosi forse ci sara pace nel mondo dopo che amazzano tutti quelli che non sono con loro!


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> p.s. in finlandia un attacco terroristico 2 morti e 8 feriti.. che c'entra la finlandia col il medio oriente?



poi chissa cosa c`entra il Malayesia per non parlare della Suedia che praticamente e sotto asedio....


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Saddam era un dittatore; se avessi letto con attenzione, avresti visto che l'ho chiamato dittatore.
> Saddam era un dittatore, ma gli Stati Uniti non avevano alcun diritto di andare in Iraq a sganciare bombe; Gheddafi era un dittatore, ma noi non avevamo alcun diritto di andare in Libia a sganciare bombe e, di fatto, com'è ridotto ora il paese? Diviso in più stati; pure Kim Jong Un è un dittatore, ma non auspicherei mai un intervento militare contro il regime nordcoreano.
> Autodeterminazione dei popoli si chiama.



qui ho una opinione diversa..se nel 1938 avessero fermato hitler, la storia avrebbe svoto un'altra direzione e forse 60 Millioni di morti in meno..ma c'era un certo chamberlain primo mistro inglese paragonabile alla nostra boldrini di oggi che la penso' diversamente..e dopo sappiamo come prosegui' la storia


----------



## Sotiris (18 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> qui ho una opinione diversa..se nel 1938 avessero fermato hitler, la storia avrebbe svoto un'altra direzione e forse 60 Millioni di morti in meno..ma c'era un certo chamberlain primo mistro inglese paragonabile alla nostra boldrini di oggi che la penso' diversamente..e dopo sappiamo come prosegui' la storia



anch'io ho pensato ad Hitler e a quanto venne sottovalutato negli anni '30.
ci dobbiamo dare una svegliata perché l'attuale Europa, la nostra libertà, il nostro mondo, non lo abbiamo per diritto divino, i nostri nonni, i nostri trisavoli, ... hanno combattuto per tutto questo.
lo dobbiamo difendere.


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> qui ho una opinione diversa..se nel 1938 avessero fermato hitler, la storia avrebbe svoto un'altra direzione e forse 60 Millioni di morti in meno..ma c'era un certo chamberlain primo mistro inglese paragonabile alla nostra boldrini di oggi che la penso' diversamente..e dopo sappiamo come prosegui' la storia


anche io la penso proprio cosi ! poi pensa tu quanto sono bravi ragazzi i musulmani se la gente preferiva i dittatori come Sadam o altri a loro hahaha poi ce qualcono che parla di autodeterminazione hahahahah si come no anche in Nord Coreea se non ti conviene Kim puo scrivere sui social hahahah


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> qui ho una opinione diversa..se nel 1938 avessero fermato hitler, la storia avrebbe svoto un'altra direzione e forse 60 Millioni di morti in meno..ma c'era un certo chamberlain primo mistro inglese paragonabile alla nostra boldrini di oggi che la penso' diversamente..e dopo sappiamo come prosegui' la storia



la cosa assurda e che i comunisti parlano della paura dei fascisti pero portando ancora milioni di muslims non fanno che agitare gli spiriti....


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante quello che hai scritto, intriso di nulla e razzismo.
> Il mio messaggio simbolico su "Omar" t'è servito per fare caciara, cosa in cui tu sei abilissimo, vero?
> Ma leggi cosa ho scritto sopra riguardo all'Isis e rispondi a quello; vediamo se sei brillante sulla geopolitica mediorientale come sull'amico Omar, Oriana.



Il razzismo non c'entra nulla, è una parola che usi a vanvera.

Mi sono stancato della difesa ad oltranza dell'amico Omar, quello stesso Omar che non ha mai il coraggio di esprimersi contro ciò che accade, ma che si nasconde sempre dietro alle cause, o presunte tali, che hanno portato al dover far stragi. Non va bene, perchè Omar ora vive in un Paese democratico, dove può informarsi, ha la possibilità di conoscere la verità o ciò che più si avvicina ad essa, non può nascondersi sempre dietro le differenze culturali: se ha scelto di vivere in questo sistema di regole, fondato su principi costituzionalizzati, li deve difendere ed essere il primo baluardo che combatte questa barbaria perpetrata dai sui connazionali, Isis o non Isis, Clinton o non Clinton. 

Non entro nello specifico della questione Isis, ma è semplicemente allucinante leggere ancora di persone che semplificano la tragica realtà che stiamo vivendo autoflagellandosi e colpevolizzando ad oltranza il neocolonialismo bombarolo occidentale, quando si sa benissimo che gli Stati Sovrani, da cui l'amico Omar proviene, fomentano e destabilizzano l'opinione pubblica con propaganda distorta della realtà, col solo fine di mantenere inalterati i privilegi acquisiti dalla classe dirigente. E l'amico Omar però niente, come gli ricordiamo sempre noi: la colpa nostra e solo nostra.


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> la cosa assurda e che i comunisti parlano della paura dei fascisti pero portando ancora milioni di muslims non fanno che agitare gli spiriti....



per me tra fascisti e comunisti non c'e' differenza..io penso i comunisti sono fascisti con la camicia rossa..e i fascisti sono comunisti con la camicia nera..politiche economiche sono molto simili..diritti del l'uomo e liberta' di stampa non esistente..o sono razzisti ideologici oppure razzisti genetici


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

ci vorrebbero dei politici del calibro come churchill oppure la thatcher..pugno duro, ma oggi sono tutti dei le...c..i


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Saddam era un dittatore; se avessi letto con attenzione, avresti visto che l'ho chiamato dittatore.
> Saddam era un dittatore, ma gli Stati Uniti non avevano alcun diritto di andare in Iraq a sganciare bombe; Gheddafi era un dittatore, ma noi non avevamo alcun diritto di andare in Libia a sganciare bombe e, di fatto, com'è ridotto ora il paese? Diviso in più stati; pure Kim Jong Un è un dittatore, ma non auspicherei mai un intervento militare contro il regime nordcoreano.
> Autodeterminazione dei popoli si chiama.



Sono d'accordo sull'errore dell'intervento in Libia, in Iraq la situazione era un pò diversa per come si era evoluta la situazione negli ultimi 30 anni (dalla guerra Iran-Iraq fomentata dalle scorie della guerra fredda e divenuta una mattanza grazie alle armi russo-americane).

Ma non si può parlare di autodeterminazione dei popoli quando si considerano vere e proprie dittature.
E non si può neppure nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia difendendole, in una società liquida come la nostra centinaia di milioni di persone si muovono ad una velocità fino a 20 anni fa impensabile ed incontrollabile, l'esportazione dell'odio non è gestibile se non si trovano soluzioni (che possono anche in alcuni casi essere indolori, come gli accordi e l'equilibrio che avevamo raggiunto con la dittatura di Gheddafi)


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (18 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sono in parte d'accordo con te sulla prima parte, anche se bisognerebbe distiguere caso per caso.
> La parte evidenziata però è un'opzione fallimentare, già superata nel recente passato: l'Iran vessato e soggetto ad embarghi per oltre 30 anni ha "resistito" (ma mica morivano i soloni religiosi) ed anzi alimentato con queste azioni l'odio verso l'Occidente che non fa neppure storicamente parte della cultura persiana (Iran e Turchia sono Paesi con ben altra storia rispetto alla penisola araba ed il nord Africa, fodata anche su importanti interscambi culturali con l'Europa).
> La verità è che l'amico Omar se deve dà 'na svegliata e fare la rivoluzione.. e se non lo fa noi dobbiamo pensare a difendere il nostro futuro Omar o non Omar, buono o cattivo che sia.



Mi trovi d'accordo anche nella parte dove dici che è un'opzione fallimentare, ma nel senso che è utopica. Bisognerebbe chiedersi nel profondo perché l'Iran è stato vessato da embarghi. Io una risposta me l sono data ma non corrisponde a ciò che viene detto da tv e stampa da 30 anni.



rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> gli americani non li difendo a tutti i costi, la prima guerra in irak del padre bush era giusta perche il kuwait fu' invaso, la seconda invece era una farsa, e gli stati uniti fecero un grande errore..
> ci sono delle questioni economiche che sicuramente non aiutono a trovare una soluzione..e le armi vendute a l'arabia saudita sono un crimine..ma mi ripeto nel medio-oriente ci vive una comunita' cristiana la piu' antica del mondo, che hanno subito gli stessi attacchi e hanno gli stessi problemi, poverta', delusione, sistemi totalitari..ma dimmi perche' questa comunita' si comporta diversamente, ancora non ho avuto nessuna risposta..ripeto ho visitato spesso il medio oriente, perche' mi interressava..e la mia opinione mi dispace a dirlo, prima ero piu' comprensibile ma da quando ho visitato quei paesi ho cambiato l'opinione..troppi interrogativi e io non parlo dei salafisti o radicali ma della gente comune..invece di guardare avanti puntano il dito soltanto verso di noi invece di chiedersi..ma forse noi abbiamo anche sbagliato



Una mentalità diversa dalla tua perché deve per forza avere una connotazione negativa? E poi questa storia degli americani che hanno salvato il kuwait... se pensi che lo abbiano fatto per una questione meramente di giustizia sei libero di farlo ma allora chiediti come mai non sono mai intervenuti in altre zone del globo "invase" o dove sono state e sono perpetrate ingiustizie su altri esseri umani. Io dico non riesco proprio a pensare che da una parte abbiano fatto una guerra "giusta" e dall'altra abbiano iniziato una guerra criminosa a scopo lucrativo. O una o l'altra, e il loro modo di fare non è mai cambiato e a maggior ragione non può essere cambiato in soli 40/50 anni dove si sono ripetute sempre le stesse faccende.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Agosto 2017)

Quando vedrò gli "islamici moderati" (creature mitologiche simili agli unicorni) scendere in piazza a milioni, in tutto il mondo, contro il terrorismo allora darò ragione a [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]. 
Fino ad allora le sue ricerche, ben svolte, e la sua logica, solida, si scontreranno contro la realtà : all'islamico, anche quello con cui prendi il caffè, sotto sotto non fa schifo l'idea di una cultura islamica impiantata nel ricco occidente. Semplicemente, perché sporcarsi le mani quando tutto sta procedendo nel verso giusto? Se così non fosse, state pur certi che si batterebbero con tutta la forza per evitare di essere infangati dai terroristi.


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo anche nella parte dove dici che è un'opzione fallimentare, ma nel senso che è utopica. Bisognerebbe chiedersi nel profondo perché l'Iran è stato vessato da embarghi. Io una risposta me l sono data ma non corrisponde a ciò che viene detto da tv e stampa da 30 anni.
> 
> 
> 
> Una mentalità diversa dalla tua perché deve per forza avere una connotazione negativa? E poi questa storia degli americani che hanno salvato il kuwait... se pensi che lo abbiano fatto per una questione meramente di giustizia sei libero di farlo ma allora chiediti come mai non sono mai intervenuti in altre zone del globo "invase" o dove sono state e sono perpetrate ingiustizie su altri esseri umani. Io dico non riesco proprio a pensare che da una parte abbiano fatto una guerra "giusta" e dall'altra abbiano iniziato una guerra criminosa a scopo lucrativo. O una o l'altra, e il loro modo di fare non è mai cambiato e a maggior ragione non può essere cambiato in soli 40/50 anni dove si sono ripetute sempre le stesse faccende.


non mi mai rispondi alle mie domande allora rispondi e dopo ti rispondo
ripeto

.ma mi ripeto nel medio-oriente ci vive una comunita' cristiana la piu' antica del mondo, che hanno subito gli stessi attacchi e hanno gli stessi problemi, poverta', delusione, sistemi totalitari..ma dimmi perche' questa comunita' si comporta diversamente, ancora non ho avuto nessuna risposta..ripeto ho visitato spesso il medio oriente, perche' mi interressava..e la mia opinione mi dispace a dirlo, prima ero piu' comprensibile ma da quando ho visitato quei paesi ho cambiato l'opinione..troppi interrogativi e io non parlo dei salafisti o radicali ma della gente comune..invece di guardare avanti puntano il dito soltanto verso di noi invece di chiedersi..ma forse noi abbiamo anche sbagliato

si gira e si gira..ma la risposta non arriva..perche' quello che dico e' vero..


----------



## ARKANA (18 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quando vedrò gli "islamici moderati" (creature mitologiche simili agli unicorni) scendere in piazza a milioni, in tutto il mondo, contro il terrorismo allora darò ragione a [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION].
> Fino ad allora le sue ricerche, ben svolte, e la sua logica, solida, si scontreranno contro la realtà : all'islamico, anche quello con cui prendi il caffè, sotto sotto non fa schifo l'idea di una cultura islamica impiantata nel ricco occidente. Semplicemente, perché sporcarsi le mani quando tutto sta procedendo nel verso giusto? Se così non fosse, state pur certi che si batterebbero con tutta la forza per evitare di essere infangati dai terroristi.



Prima magari aspettano che gli occidentali che da decenni stanno bombardando a casa loro facciano lo stesso per le loro di vittime


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Prima magari aspettano che gli occidentali che da decenni stanno bombardando a casa loro facciano lo stesso per le loro di vittime



gli arabi quelli di fede islamica hanno un complesso di inferiorita' e non da poco..la loro miseria e' colpa del l'occidente, le guerre sono tutte colpe nostre, se non si danno una svolta e iniziano a riformare questo islam ( l'ho dubito) un giorno ci sara' un crack..e ci sara' una vera guerra tra loro e noi..speriamo di no..


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se gli Stati Uniti non intervengono in Iraq e non intervengono in Siria, a distanza di 10 anni, lo Stato Islamico probabilmente nemmeno vede la luce. Il braccio armato è popolo manipolato, ma quello che predicano non c'entra nulla con l'Islam, e, in ogni caso, se sottrai tutte le ragioni che stanno alle spalle della nascita e della crescita dello Stato islamico, non resta nulla.
> La religione è soltanto un mezzo; nessuna avvisaglia di volontà di supremazia futura; in Iran avranno pure fatto la Rivoluzione islamica, ma non mi pare che il paese sia mai andato a rompere le scatole a qualcun altro.






ti invito a guardare questo video anche se in inglese sono sicuro che capisci tutto


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> per me tra fascisti e comunisti non c'e' differenza..io penso i comunisti sono fascisti con la camicia rossa..e i fascisti sono comunisti con la camicia nera..politiche economiche sono molto simili..diritti del l'uomo e liberta' di stampa non esistente..o sono razzisti ideologici oppure razzisti genetici


"In futuro i fascisti si chiamerano antifascisti" (ANTIFA) cit Winston Churchill


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Prima magari aspettano che gli occidentali che da decenni stanno bombardando a casa loro facciano lo stesso per le loro di vittime



Ragionamento privo di logica, visto che evidentemente non si fanno problemi a trasferirsi a casa dei malefici aguzzini bianchi. 
Che poi le manifestazioni anti-guerra avvengono con regolarità da anni,quindi...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quando vedrò gli "islamici moderati" (creature mitologiche simili agli unicorni) scendere in piazza a milioni, in tutto il mondo, contro il terrorismo allora darò ragione a [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION].
> Fino ad allora le sue ricerche, ben svolte, e la sua logica, solida, si scontreranno contro la realtà : all'islamico, anche quello con cui prendi il caffè, sotto sotto non fa schifo l'idea di una cultura islamica impiantata nel ricco occidente. Semplicemente, perché sporcarsi le mani quando tutto sta procedendo nel verso giusto? Se così non fosse, state pur certi che si batterebbero con tutta la forza per evitare di essere infangati dai terroristi.



Bang.. game set match. Perfetto


----------



## ARKANA (18 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> gli arabi quelli di fede islamica hanno un complesso di inferiorita' e non da poco..la loro miseria e' colpa del l'occidente, le guerre sono tutte colpe nostre, se non si danno una svolta e iniziano a riformare questo islam ( l'ho dubito) un giorno ci sara' un crack..e ci sara' una vera guerra tra loro e noi..speriamo di no..



siamo sicuro che vogliamo che questo islam sia riformato? com'è possibile che la nazione che spende più di tutti in spese militari ogni anno non riesca a ''riformali''? ci sarà una guerra? secondo me è già in atto, anni fa si combatteva sul fronte, oggi sono cambiate le modalità però i morti ci sono lo stesso, a costo di essere ripetitivo però ho una domanda che continua a ronzarmi in testa: se siamo così determinati e vogliamo combattere l'isis, come mai continuiamo a rifornirli? perchè nel 2016 l'Italia ha aumentato l'esportazioni di armi dell'85% pari a 14 miliardi di euro vendendole agli ''alleati'' dell'isis? i soldi valgono più dei morti, tutto il resto è roba di facciata.


----------



## ARKANA (18 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ragionamento privo di logica, visto che evidentemente non si fanno problemi a trasferirsi a casa dei malefici aguzzini bianchi.
> Che poi le manifestazioni anti-guerra avvengono con regolarità da anni,quindi...



il tuo mi sembra privo di logica,la mia più che altro era una provocazione se non arrivi a capirlo non posso farci niente


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Te la spiego subito ed in pochissime parole, perchè lo trovo un parallelo assurdo: il primo ha deciso di uccidere uno sconosciuto bambino, lo insegue, lo punta, lo vuole squarciare, triturare, tagliuzzare come un'anguria che probabilmente qualcuno tra noi si sta ora godendo in spiaggia. Guarda negli occhi la vittima, non ha remore, ma probabilmente prova ecitazione, costui è l'essere più lontano dall'umana comprensione, prova un piacere a noi sconosciuto, neppure primordiale, ma diabolico, oltre la bestialità.
> Il secondo è un militare o addirittura un drone, in una guerra giusto o non giusta, che mira ad obiettivi militari e commette l'errore di colpire un ospedale causando la morte di innocenti. L'uomo che ha premuto quel grilletto non ha il desiderio di uccidere un bambino, non raggiunge un orgasmo, anche se sicuramente è conscio del fatto che potrà commettere degli errori che moralmente lo segneranno per la vita.
> 
> Il mio "contesto" lascialo stare, io lavoro tutti i giorni con stranieri nel settore turistico ed ho girato il mondo: Turchia, Nord Africa ed Iran compresi; non mi faccio prendere da facili slanci buonisti, ho visto nel "loro contesto" cose che non accetterei mai nel mio Paese e combatterei ma, per fortuna, sono tutte battaglie per la libertà che hanno già vinto i miei ed i tuoi padri e madri .





rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> la differenza sta, e' che un bambino investito da un furgone e' un obbietivo, un bambino morto da un drone non e' un obbiettivo..pero' morti sono morti..ma c'e' una differenza. se uccido una persona per difendermi, e' una cosa se uccido una persona per soldi, odio o gelosia e' differente allora le differenze ci sono..certo che bambini non hanno colpe..e ogni essere umano perduto e' un crimine, ma la differenza ci sta'



Ma di cosa state parlando? Missione di esportazione di petrolio?  
Con che diritto si va a bombardare un paese continuamente con una coalizione di paesi uccidendo milioni di persone e ci si aspetta che non ci saranno ritorsioni, la vedo davvero dura ragazzi.

Poi ci si lamenta che non si cerca di fare nulla, senza compredere da dove nasce il problema e senza cercare di "comprendere" il perché (sia chiaro he queste azioni sono crimini disgustosi e non cerco minimamente di difenderli).

Ora qui voglio lasciare un video, probabilmente molti non lo hanno mai visto, altri lo avranno dimenticato sapiate che sul tubo ce ne sono a centinaia di simili:







ps: notate come non si usi mai la parola "atto terroristico" nel servizio, abbastanza ipocrita dal mio punto di vista, se qualcuno riesce mi dia una risposta, io non ci arrivo purtroppo.


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> siamo sicuro che vogliamo che questo islam sia riformato? com'è possibile che la nazione che spende più di tutti in spese militari ogni anno non riesca a ''riformali''? ci sarà una guerra? secondo me è già in atto, anni fa si combatteva sul fronte, oggi sono cambiate le modalità però i morti ci sono lo stesso, a costo di essere ripetitivo però ho una domanda che continua a ronzarmi in testa: se siamo così determinati e vogliamo combattere l'isis, come mai continuiamo a rifornirli? perchè nel 2016 l'Italia ha aumentato l'esportazioni di armi dell'85% pari a 14 miliardi di euro vendendole agli ''alleati'' dell'isis? i soldi valgono più dei morti, tutto il resto è roba di facciata.


Vai a chiedere a Obama il "godfather" del Isis perche forniva armi a loro vai a chiedere a tutta la sinistra in US e EU perche sono dalla loro parte e qui parlo di Merkel Hollande Macron Obama Hillary quelli che dici tu sono quelli buoni vai a chiedere a loro perche tutto questo


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa state parlando? Missione di esportazione di petrolio?
> Con che diritto si va a bombardare un paese continuamente con una coalizione di paesi uccidendo milioni di persone e ci si aspetta che non ci saranno ritorsioni, la vedo davvero dura ragazzi.
> 
> Poi ci si lamenta che non si cerca di fare nulla, senza compredere da dove nasce il problema e senza cercare di "comprendere" il perché (sia chiaro he queste azioni sono crimini disgustosi e non cerco minimamente di difenderli).
> ...


e allora perche tutto il petrolio in Iraq lo controla la Cina?pui spiegarmi?ok ci hai fatto vedere un video ma perche non ci fai vedere anche i video con i tuoi amici musulmani che amazzano tutti li?o il video che si fanno le bambine/bambini di 8-9 anni ? alla fine e la loro cultura no?hahahhaa


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> * il tuo mi sembra privo di logica* ,la mia più che altro era una provocazione se non arrivi a capirlo non posso farci niente



Ti ascolto.


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

Mi puo dire qualcono che difende i musulmani perche sempre per altruismo non abbiamo aiutato anche quelli in Ucraina con la guerra con la Rusia e guerra civile?quelli non erano "refugees"?perche questi i muslims sono sicuramente "rapefugees"


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

ma questo e' un psicopatico criminale di guerra e dovrebbe essere fucilato..come si fa con la legge militare..crimini di guerre ci sono stati nel passato e ci saranno nel futuro..ma non ha niente a che fare con il terrorismo..terrorismo significa un crimine organizzato.e pianificato..terrorismo ha lo scopo di provocare uno stato di terrore, intimidire una popolazione o costringere un governo a cambiare politica..
questo e' un crimine..i mafiosi sono criminali non terroristi..


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

e questo che vogliamo in Europa??????????


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> e allora perche tutto il petrolio in Iraq lo controla la Cina?pui spiegarmi?ok ci hai fatto vedere un video ma perche non ci fai vedere anche i video con i tuoi amici musulmani che amazzano tutti li?o il video che si fanno le bambine/bambini di 8-9 anni ? alla fine e la loro cultura no?hahahhaa



Purtroppo il tuo intervento é stato veramente inutile, che vuol dire "amici musulmani" , e 'sto discrso dei pedofili... agghiacciante e ignorante e penso di aver capito perché lo fai sai .

1)Non rispondi in alcun modo alle domade che pongo.
2)So che li ci sono dei problemi, il mio post era rivolto ad esaltare il fatto che si dica "noi li per missione, loro qui per terrorismo". 

Smettila di trollare, odio veramente questo genere di discussioni, non renderle più odiose per favore, cerchiamo di fare un discorso utile e costruttivo con argomentazioni intelligenti e sensate. 

Se vuoi fare un discorso e cercare di argomentare bene


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il tuo intervento é stato veramente inutile, che vuol dire "amici musulmani" , e 'sto discrso dei pedofili... agghiacciante e ignorante e penso di aver capito perché lo fai sai .
> 
> 1)Non rispondi in alcun modo alle domade che pongo.
> 2)So che li ci sono dei problemi, il mio post era rivolto ad esaltare il fatto che si dica "noi li per missione, loro qui per terrorismo".
> ...


ma io non trollavo dico la verita vai a leggere il Quran che il famoso Muhhamad si fa la sua moglie Aicha che ha 9 anni!!chiede a chiunque e stato in Afganistan Iraq se non si fanno i bambini ma che parli?


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il tuo intervento é stato veramente inutile, che vuol dire "amici musulmani" , e 'sto discrso dei pedofili... agghiacciante e ignorante e penso di aver capito perché lo fai sai .
> 
> 1)Non rispondi in alcun modo alle domade che pongo.
> 2)So che li ci sono dei problemi, il mio post era rivolto ad esaltare il fatto che si dica "noi li per missione, loro qui per terrorismo".
> ...



cosa succede a una donna se viene violentata in un paese islamico?cosa succede a uno che e gay?cosa succede se sei musulmano e voi non esserlo poi ? dai dimmi cosa dice la loro legge !


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> ma io non trollavo dico la verita vai a leggere il Quran che il famoso Muhhamad si fa la sua moglie Aicha che ha 9 anni!!chiede a chiunque e stato in Afganistan Iraq se non si fanno i bambini ma che parli?



Eh, si perché qui no, dai su lascia perdere che sei sfoci nel ridicolo.


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Eh, si perché qui no, dai su lascia perdere che sei sfoci nel ridicolo.



ma tu parli dei pedofili che hanno problemi in Europa io parlo di persone che per loro Muhammad e quasi Dio ed e un essempio per loro


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

e di questo parlo, ma in certi quartieri non c'e' nemmeno bisogno di camminare cosi' basta essere una donna vestita occidentale..






questo e' in italia

queste persone dovrebbero essere rigorosamente tutti espulsi


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> ma questo e' un psicopatico criminale di guerra e dovrebbe essere fucilato..come si fa con la legge militare..crimini di guerre ci sono stati nel passato e ci saranno nel futuro..ma non ha niente a che fare con il terrorismo..terrorismo significa un crimine organizzato.e pianificato..terrorismo ha lo scopo di provocare uno stato di terrore, intimidire una popolazione o costringere un governo a cambiare politica..
> questo e' un crimine..i mafiosi sono criminali non terroristi..



Puoi cercare da solo molti altri video come i leaks di soldati che uccidono per divertimento, o di ufficiali dell'esercito che giustificano la guerra contro "gente" di un dio minore, le carceri di detenzione ecc... ma temo che arriverai sempre ad una giustificazione in un modo e nell'altro.

Eppure c'é ne sono di video e prove


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

un'altra bella storia e qui l'isis non c'entra niente gente comune


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> e di questo parlo, ma in certi quartieri non c'e' nemmeno bisogno di camminare cosi' basta essere una donna vestita occidentale..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Concordo al 100% sul fatto che sono degli ignoranti e che ne facciamo volentieri a meno, ma siamo partiti da un discorso e non capisco come siamo arrivati qui...


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Puoi cercare da solo molti altri video come i leaks di soldati che uccidono per divertimento, o di ufficiali dell'esercito che giustificano la guerra contro "gente" di un dio minore, le carceri di detenzione ecc... ma temo che arriverai sempre ad una giustificazione in un modo e nell'altro.
> 
> Eppure c'é ne sono di video e prove



certo che ce ne sono..e sono crimini di guerra..e i responsabili dovrebbero essere fucilati senza pieta' ma non e' terrorismo..i nazisti erono criminali, psicopatici, razzisti, non ci sono parole per descriverli ma non terroristi...


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

io chiudo perche' la penso diversamente ho la mia opinione, la mia opinione si e' evoluta con il tempo, sono stato nel medio oriente ho girato il mondo, sono stato in asia altre culture interessanti..il medio oriente era la culla della civilta' ma i suoi discendenti l'hanno distrutta e rovinata..e se questi paesi vogliono essere accettati da noi, dovrebbero riformare la loro fede..e se vengono da noi come immigrati devono integrarsi e accetare le nostre abitudini..se non lo vogliono fuori dalle p.....e


----------



## ARKANA (18 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ti ascolto.



tanto per capirci, gli ''esportatori di democrazia'' fanno diventare casa tua così 



 tu ovviamente li non ci puoi stare, così vai a ''casa loro'' e in più li devi pure ringraziare??! non sò te, ma se facessero una cosa così a casa mia, io un pochino mi incazzerei, tu che dici?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (18 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> non mi mai rispondi alle mie domande allora rispondi e dopo ti rispondo
> ripeto
> 
> .ma mi ripeto nel medio-oriente ci vive una comunita' cristiana la piu' antica del mondo, che hanno subito gli stessi attacchi e hanno gli stessi problemi, poverta', delusione, sistemi totalitari..ma dimmi perche' questa comunita' si comporta diversamente, ancora non ho avuto nessuna risposta..ripeto ho visitato spesso il medio oriente, perche' mi interressava..e la mia opinione mi dispace a dirlo, prima ero piu' comprensibile ma da quando ho visitato quei paesi ho cambiato l'opinione..troppi interrogativi e io non parlo dei salafisti o radicali ma della gente comune..invece di guardare avanti puntano il dito soltanto verso di noi invece di chiedersi..ma forse noi abbiamo anche sbagliato
> ...



Inanzitutto non ho capito la domanda (sembra che tu me l'abbia ripetuta decine di volte e io continui ad ignorarla, bah...), nè se sia rivolta specificatamente a me o in generale e poi ero a cena, se ti dai una calmata e se sono in grado ti rispondo, altrimenti non scrivo strafalcioni. In ogni caso non so se tu mi abbia risposto o meno e ho capito il tuo pensiero. Se mi dici cosa non hai capito del mio te lo rispiego volentieri se sei interessato. Se nonostante quello che ho scritto non hai capito io non so cosa fare di altro. Invece di continuare a dire che non ti ho risposto duemila volte facendomi passare come un demente senza argomenti e tu quello che sa tutto e risponde botta e risposta a tutti potresti rileggerti quello che ho scritto, mi pare sia chiaro è grammaticalmente corretto. Faccio fatica a capire questo atteggiamento quando stavamo discutendo civilmente. Se il tuo obiettivo è sminuire gli altri per avere ragione invece di capire il loro pensiero, come sembri voler fare, allora ho chiuso qui. Mi aspettavo 
di più da uno che ha girato il mondo ed è interessato ad altre culture. Mi stai chiedendo perché i Cristiani in Medio Oriente non facciano attentati nonostante regimi totalitari, povertà e altro? In medio oriente? In Europa? Non capisco cosa c'entri il fatto che sia l più antica comunità cristiana del mondo con gli attentati. Se fosse la più giovane cosa cambierebbe nei tuoi dubbi?
Se la domanda è questa ed è rivolta a me ti rispondo che evidentemente gli attentati e l'estremismo islamico non sono dettati da povertà e regimi totalitari, non vedo proprio cosa c'entri con la religione.
Se questo era quello che volevi sapere da me spero di averti accontentato altrimenti amen. Non mi piace questo modo di fare. Mi spiace.

P.S. Per tutti (non per te Rot): possibile che esistano solo i radical shic e i fascisti? Se uno dice che gli Stati Uniti non sono salvatori ma guerrafondai allora automaticamente difende tutti i musulmani? E viceversa si è fascisti? Non esistono vie di mezzo o esseri pensanti che credono che ci siano colpe da tutte e due le parti? Come fate a pensare che solo perché chi sostiene che anche l'Occidente sia responsabile sia anche pro migranti/ clandestini/ rifugiati? Perché poi non esiste distinzione per chi la pensa così tra profughi, migranti e clandestini. Come fate a collegare automaticamente tutto ciò? Non siamo robot, esite il grigio oltre al bianco ed il nero. Il mondo non si divide in fascisti e comunisti o pro/contro migranti.


----------



## vota DC (18 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa state parlando? Missione di esportazione di petrolio?
> Con che diritto si va a bombardare un paese continuamente con una coalizione di paesi uccidendo milioni di persone e ci si aspetta che non ci saranno ritorsioni, la vedo davvero dura ragazzi.
> 
> Poi ci si lamenta che non si cerca di fare nulla, senza compredere da dove nasce il problema e senza cercare di "comprendere" il perché (sia chiaro he queste azioni sono crimini disgustosi e non cerco minimamente di difenderli).



Nei paesi invasi c'è il vuoto di potere e gli islamisti lo prendono più facilmente. Non è che diventano islamisti perché c'è stata l'invasione! Infatti ci sono più terroristi di origine magrebina delle ex colonie francesi piuttosto che terroristi libici o libanesi. Il Libano che è un paese che ha sempre subito invasioni è stata tra le prime vittime del terrorismo palestinese ed era reo di avere ospitato i palestinesi che per ringraziare gli hanno fatto la guerra civile nella speranza di obbligare il paese ad attaccare Israele. E' come se dei rifugiati giapponesi nell'immediato dopoguerra avessero costretto gli italiani che li ospitavano a fare la guerra di rivincita contro gli USA!
In Europa c'è sempre stata la moda della caccia all'ebreo. Non si è solo fatta battaglia culturale. Si è fatta anche repressione per fortuna contro queste tendenze violente. Nei paesi islamici è uguali. I dittatori laici reprimono certe tendenze e gli islamisti odiano l'occidente per il sostegno verso questi dittatori. E' come se gli USA alla fine degli anni 30 avessero fatto assassinare Hitler e messo su Adenauer.
Huma, noto braccio destro della Clinton, pur essendo saudita (e della peggior specie: pur essendo nata in USA ha voluto studiare in Arabia Saudita!) ed essendo islamista di quelle più sfegatate non è wahabita o salafita ma sunnita DOC: non servono deviazioni teologiche come il wahabismo. Infatti molti nazisti erano nazisti senza per forza diventare neopagani! Qui il discorso è analogo. I Fratelli Musulmani le elezioni le vincono pure ma sono moooolto peggio dei talebani che si limitano al proprio orticello.



JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Mi puo dire qualcono che difende i musulmani perche sempre per altruismo non abbiamo aiutato anche quelli in Ucraina con la guerra con la Rusia e guerra civile?quelli non erano "refugees"?perche questi i muslims sono sicuramente "rapefugees"



Hanno diversa concezione dello stato. Dalla quarantina in su le persone nate nei paesi dell'est partecipavano alla vita pubblica (non prendevano nessuna decisione eppure avevano un impatto superiore sui politici) e persino le donne facevano esercitazioni militari e ciò avveniva in maniera capillare non solo attorno alla capitale ma anche nel villaggio più sperduto. I rifugiati di cui si ha bisogno la politica sono persone che si svegliano ogni tanto per chiedere l'obolo e poi ti appoggiano incondizionatamente senza capire ciò che succede.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> fai ridire hahahaha autodeterminazione del popolo dici ? dove in Nord Corea? e come si puo autodeterminare il popolo se ti amazzano anche se non ti fai i capelli comme il "Grande Kim"?????? lascia stare ho capito tu vuoi fare l`avocatto del diavolo ok allora gli Stati Uniti sono il male del mondo grazie al cielo che essiste l`islam cosi forse ci sara pace nel mondo dopo che amazzano tutti quelli che non sono con loro!


La Nord Corea è un paese fatto di storture e contraddizioni, ma nessuno ha il diritto di andare a rovesciare il regime lì.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> qui ho una opinione diversa..se nel 1938 avessero fermato hitler, la storia avrebbe svoto un'altra direzione e forse 60 Millioni di morti in meno..ma c'era un certo chamberlain primo mistro inglese paragonabile alla nostra boldrini di oggi che la penso' diversamente..e dopo sappiamo come prosegui' la storia


Hitler dichiarò guerra all'Europa intera.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il razzismo non c'entra nulla, è una parola che usi a vanvera.
> 
> Mi sono stancato della difesa ad oltranza dell'amico Omar, quello stesso Omar che non ha mai il coraggio di esprimersi contro ciò che accade, ma che si nasconde sempre dietro alle cause, o presunte tali, che hanno portato al dover far stragi. Non va bene, perchè Omar ora vive in un Paese democratico, dove può informarsi, ha la possibilità di conoscere la verità o ciò che più si avvicina ad essa, non può nascondersi sempre dietro le differenze culturali: se ha scelto di vivere in questo sistema di regole, fondato su principi costituzionalizzati, li deve difendere ed essere il primo baluardo che combatte questa barbaria perpetrata dai sui connazionali, Isis o non Isis, Clinton o non Clinton.
> 
> Non entro nello specifico della questione Isis, ma è semplicemente allucinante leggere ancora di persone che semplificano la tragica realtà che stiamo vivendo autoflagellandosi e colpevolizzando ad oltranza il neocolonialismo bombarolo occidentale, quando si sa benissimo che gli Stati Sovrani, da cui l'amico Omar proviene, fomentano e destabilizzano l'opinione pubblica con propaganda distorta della realtà, col solo fine di mantenere inalterati i privilegi acquisiti dalla classe dirigente. E l'amico Omar però niente, come gli ricordiamo sempre noi: la colpa nostra e solo nostra.


Non hai risposto a nulla di quanto ho scritto nei messaggi precedenti; pensi sia falso quello che ho detto sulla situazione in medio Oriente? Se sì, perché? Il resto sono chiacchiere da bar.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo sull'errore dell'intervento in Libia, in Iraq la situazione era un pò diversa per come si era evoluta la situazione negli ultimi 30 anni (dalla guerra Iran-Iraq fomentata dalle scorie della guerra fredda e divenuta una mattanza grazie alle armi russo-americane).
> 
> Ma non si può parlare di autodeterminazione dei popoli quando si considerano vere e proprie dittature.
> E non si può neppure nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia difendendole, in una società liquida come la nostra centinaia di milioni di persone si muovono ad una velocità fino a 20 anni fa impensabile ed incontrollabile, l'esportazione dell'odio non è gestibile se non si trovano soluzioni (che possono anche in alcuni casi essere indolori, come gli accordi e l'equilibrio che avevamo raggiunto con la dittatura di Gheddafi)


Allora dimmi, quale sarebbe stata la soluzione migliore con Gheddafi e Saddam? Pare che rovesciarli e provare a instaurarvi governi fantoccio abbia fatto esplodere una bomba chiamata terrorismo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> ti invito a guardare questo video anche se in inglese sono sicuro che capisci tutto


Ah, giusto, tipo la gara a chi ha fatto meno morti tra Hitler e Stalin


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Concordo al 100% sul fatto che sono degli ignoranti e che ne facciamo volentieri a meno, ma siamo partiti da un discorso e non capisco come siamo arrivati qui...


L'hai notato anche tu il giochino, eh? Non si sa più che dire sull'Isis e si passa a parlare della "cultura islamica". Oh, un momento! Ma non stavamo parlando di terrorismo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quando vedrò gli "islamici moderati" (creature mitologiche simili agli unicorni) scendere in piazza a milioni, in tutto il mondo, contro il terrorismo allora darò ragione a [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION].
> Fino ad allora le sue ricerche, ben svolte, e la sua logica, solida, si scontreranno contro la realtà :* all'islamico, anche quello con cui prendi il caffè, sotto sotto non fa schifo l'idea di una cultura islamica impiantata nel ricco occidente. Semplicemente, perché sporcarsi le mani quando tutto sta procedendo nel verso giusto?* Se così non fosse, state pur certi che si batterebbero con tutta la forza per evitare di essere infangati dai terroristi.


Ma di cosa parli Zazà? Ma cosa sta procedendo nel verso giusto? Non sta accadendo nessuna "esportazione d'islamismo" e poi, permettimi, ma dire che "all'islamico sotto sotto non fa schifo l'idea di una cultura islamica impiantata in occidente che vuol dire"? Quanti islamici conosci per affermare questo? Tutto il miliardo e mezzo?


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa state parlando? Missione di esportazione di petrolio?
> Con che diritto si va a bombardare un paese continuamente con una coalizione di paesi uccidendo milioni di persone e ci si aspetta che non ci saranno ritorsioni, la vedo davvero dura ragazzi.



Quindi secondo la tua etica bombardare, spesso tra l'altro sotto legida Onu ma sappiamo già che non vale niente, siti militari con ovviamente margini d'errore altissimi equivale a scendere per strada con un machete e sgozzare a caso spagnoli.
Capisco. 
Ed alzo le mani.


Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Poi ci si lamenta che non si cerca di fare nulla, senza compredere da dove nasce il problema e senza cercare di "comprendere" il perché (sia chiaro he queste azioni sono crimini disgustosi e non cerco minimamente di difenderli).


Fammi comprendere. Spiega, spiega.
Troppo facile scrivere che non si vuole "comprendere" senza argomentare il proprio punto di vista.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> tanto per capirci, gli ''esportatori di democrazia'' fanno diventare casa tua così
> tu ovviamente li non ci puoi stare, così vai a ''casa loro'' e in più li devi pure ringraziare??! non sò te, ma se facessero una cosa così a casa mia, io un pochino mi incazzerei, tu che dici?



Quindi stai dicendo che i rifugiati sono incazzati con noi? Quindi sono a favore della guerra all'occidente? Allora non dobbiamo farli entrare a maggior ragione. 



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa parli Zazà? Ma cosa sta procedendo nel verso giusto? Non sta accadendo nessuna "esportazione d'islamismo" e poi, permettimi, ma dire che "all'islamico sotto sotto non fa schifo l'idea di una cultura islamica impiantata in occidente che vuol dire"? Quanti islamici conosci per affermare questo? Tutto il miliardo e mezzo?



Ne conosco personalmente una manciata ma anche se ne conoscessi zero il discorso non cambierebbe. Se stanno zitti sono complici, come gli omertosi nella lotta alla mafia. Per quanto riguarda il "tutto procede nel verso giusto" è stata un'esagerazione. Credo che arriveremo ad un punto in cui il pendolo tornerà indietro con forza, ma purtroppo solo dopo aver subito ulteriori gravi danni.


----------



## ARKANA (18 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quindi stai dicendo che i rifugiati sono incazzati con noi? Quindi sono a favore della guerra all'occidente? Allora non dobbiamo farli entrare a maggior ragione.
> 
> 
> 
> Ne conosco personalmente una manciata ma anche se ne conoscessi zero il discorso non cambierebbe. Se stanno zitti sono complici, come gli omertosi nella lotta alla mafia. Per quanto riguarda il "tutto procede nel verso giusto" è stata un'esagerazione. Credo che arriveremo ad un punto in cui il pendolo tornerà indietro con forza, ma purtroppo solo dopo aver subito ulteriori gravi danni.



Perchè tu ogni volta che litighi con qualcuno lo devi uccidere per forza? Ci si può anche arrabbiare e basta, poi se trovi (tra le centinaia di migliaia) qualcuno che invece è incazzato peso e uccide (perchè come reazione è comprensibile anche se assolutamente non giustificabile), perché te la devi prendere pure con gli altri che saranno Sì incazzati pure loro ma non farebbero niente del genere?
P.S. Se non volevi farli entrare potevi evitare di bombardagli casa


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non hai risposto a nulla di quanto ho scritto nei messaggi precedenti; pensi sia falso quello che ho detto sulla situazione in medio Oriente? Se sì, perché? Il resto sono chiacchiere da bar.


Non sono assolutamente chiacchiere da bar ed anzi per me sono un punto focale se si vuole ripartire con una presunta o reale integrazione cosa che ad oggi non sta avvenendo anche, ma non solo, per il nostro buonismo ottuso ed incondizionato. Lasciamo perdere comunque, non credo sia questo il thread giusto per parlare dei silenzi di Omar.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora dimmi, quale sarebbe stata la soluzione migliore con Gheddafi e Saddam? Pare che rovesciarli e provare a instaurarvi governi fantoccio abbia fatto esplodere una bomba chiamata terrorismo.



Ti scrivo qua a un pò in generale cosa penso della situazione in Medio Oriente partendo dai 2 dittatori da te citati, non soffermandomi troppo sulla ricostruzione storica che credo tu già conosca.
Gheddafi e Saddam hanno in comune l'esser stati prima di tutto leader militari, esempio di figure violente e carismatiche che si sono imposte tra l'altro nella maggior parte dei paesi islamici fin dalla fine della prima guerra mondiale (come lo stesso Ataturk, per molti Turchi visto ancora come una sorta di messia) sostenendo prima di tutto gli interessi di etnie o vere e proprie tribù all'interno di confini nazionali spesso inesistenti e tratteggiati da accordi post-bellici.

Riguardo all'orrore perpetrato da Saddam l'America e l'ex URSS ebbero grandissime responsabilità come ho scritto in un post precedente, armando 2 Paesi investiti dall'odio etnico e fomentando l'orgoglio iraniano, popolo ritrovatosi quasi per caso raccolto sotto l'egida dell'Islam. Tutto quello che è successo dopo fu semplicemente consequenziale ed inevitabile, i fautori della guerra fredda furono poco lungimiranti e sottostimarono l'odio generato.

Gheddafi invece nacque da un movimento, un odio "razziale" prima ancora che religioso, insito in quell'area, divenendo leader del pensiero panarabico in alternativa al duopolio russo-americano. Questa ideologia era e resta xenofoba e priva di valenze culturali o storiche, senza alcun sostegno religioso, diffusa ed esaltata in tutto l nord Africa (Egitto e Libia ed Algeria su tutti) e nell'area mediorientale.
Di questo, senza entrare nella questione israelo-palestinese, non si possono ritenere gli Americani o i Russi i soli colpevoli ed anzi le principali responsabilità le hanno avute i Paesi Arabi ed Africani carenti prima di tutto dei valori democratici che costituiscono la base per costruire Stati che non siano semplici monarchie o teocrazie.
Col Gheddafi degli ultimi anni si era comunque raggiunto un equilibrio e lui stesso aveva ammorbidito molte posizioni, riuscendo più o meno a gestire le tribù presenti nell'area: Berlusconi aveva stipulato accordi grazie ai quali l'Italia otteneva la fornitura di gas e petrolio, a vantaggio ovviamente libico, in cambio del controllo dei porti. Questo accordo deriso da molti radical chic sinistroidi, in realtà era una manna dal cielo per tutta l'Europa, visto che il dittatore libico garantiva, con metodi non ortodossi, il controllo del "mercato nero" che con direzione Lampedusa provava a sbarcare nel vecchio continente.

Il passato recente lo conosciamo tutti: l'ottusità americano-anglo-francese ha demolito ciò che si era faticosamente costruito e, oltre a fomentare l'idea del neocolonialismo europeo, ha liberato i porti libici senza controllo facendoli divenire porto franco per il traffico di esseri umani e rendendo impossibile la gestione ed il controllo degli sbarchi, siano essi persone disperate o fomentatori della causa islamofoba.

Per ritornare alla domanda iniziale, ritengo la caduta dei 2 leader causa del terrorismo attuale? Nel caso di Saddam no, era inevitabile ed i problemi erano più "antichi", tra l'altro paradossalmente l'unica vera e grande teocrazia islamica non esporta terroristi.
Nel caso di Gheddafi più che ravvivare la causa islamofoba abbiamo creato un corridoio nel quale da anni vi passa di tutto, ma ritengo che le radici dell'odio siano ben diverse e nascono soprattutto dalle spinte antidemocratiche guidate dagli establishment politico-religiosi presenti nei Paesi mussulmani , interessati a mantenere i privilegi acquisiti con ogni mezzo, anche attraverso l'esaltazione religiosa, vero e prorpio grimaldello medioevale strumentalizzato in società con tassi di alfabetizzazione bassissimi.


----------



## Sotiris (18 Agosto 2017)

Tutti discorsi interessanti ed opinioni anche approfondite ma il punto focale per me è a) che l'Europa non è più sicura; b) che abbiamo a che fare con gente cui non interessa, come ad alcuni di voi, di chi è la colpa o chi ha causato cosa, semplicemente vogliono applicare qui la propria legge di matrice islamica. Non si integrano perché non vogliono integrarsi. Si tratta di generalizzare per far sopravvivere un modello giuridico e culturale di convivenza.
C'è un gruppo di soggetti inseriti nell'insieme di soggetti provenienti da una certa area geografica e di una certa connotazione religiosa che non accetta il contratto sociale che tiene in piedi il nostro ordinamento.
La loro forza è il nostro relativismo culturale e critico portato a conseguenze paradossali. E' il loro terreno fertile. 
O poniamo dei paletti precisi e vincolanti su cosa deve essere accettato da chi entra in Europa o un giorno l'Europa non sarà più quella in cui siamo cresciuti.
E' una questione di diritto e regole di convivenza, è un modello giuridico che è sotto attacco prima ancora che una nazione o un territorio.
Però certo, è più rassicurante parlare di "cani sciolti" o nascondersi dietro i "colpa degli Usa".


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non sono assolutamente chiacchiere da bar ed anzi per me sono un punto focale se si vuole ripartire con una presunta o reale integrazione cosa che ad oggi non sta avvenendo anche, ma non solo, per il nostro buonismo ottuso ed incondizionato. Lasciamo perdere comunque, non credo sia questo il thread giusto per parlare dei silenzi di Omar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoto, l'intervento in Libia per rovesciare Gheddafi è stato una sciagura. Non so perché francesi e americani abbiano voluto rompere quell'equilibirio, ma ci sono riusciti benissimo. Berlusconi aveva stipulato un ottimo accordo ma l'Europa ce l'ha mandato all'aria, per poi fare in modo di far cadere lo stesso Berlusconi dal governo. E lo dico io che non sono mai stato berlusconiano, anzi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ne conosco personalmente una manciata ma anche se ne conoscessi zero il discorso non cambierebbe. Se stanno zitti sono complici, come gli omertosi nella lotta alla mafia. Per quanto riguarda il "tutto procede nel verso giusto" è stata un'esagerazione. Credo che arriveremo ad un punto in cui il pendolo tornerà indietro con forza, ma purtroppo solo dopo aver subito ulteriori gravi danni.


Gli omertosi nella lotta alla Mafia, però, sono stati mafiosi a loro volta; gli islamici perché sarebbero complici? Perché professano l'Islam e voi confondete quello che va predicando l'Isis con l'Islam vero? E poi cosa dovrebbero fare? Dovrebbe fare un video Skype tutto il miliardo e mezzo di musulmani per dire "guardate, noi ci dissociamo, eh"? Ma ti rendi conto di quanto sia aleatorio e generalista questo fastidio che provi verso i musulmani?


----------



## JohnDoe (19 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gli omertosi nella lotta alla Mafia, però, sono stati mafiosi a loro volta; gli islamici perché sarebbero complici? Perché professano l'Islam e voi confondete quello che va predicando l'Isis con l'Islam vero? E poi cosa dovrebbero fare? Dovrebbe fare un video Skype tutto il miliardo e mezzo di musulmani per dire "guardate, noi ci dissociamo, eh"? Ma ti rendi conto di quanto sia aleatorio e generalista questo fastidio che provi verso i musulmani?


Ti faccio ancora una domanda: perche non vai a vivere in Afganistan Iran o un paese islamico se sono cosi bravi ragazzi loro?perche?dimmi tu dai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Ti faccio ancora una domanda: perche non vai a vivere in Afganistan Iran o un paese islamico se sono cosi bravi ragazzi loro?perche?dimmi tu dai


Non hai capito nulla, come al solito: non ho detto che lì non esitano problemi interni, mai; ho soltanto detto che non dovremmo andargli a rompere le scatole.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ti scrivo qua a un pò in generale cosa penso della situazione in Medio Oriente partendo dai 2 dittatori da te citati, non soffermandomi troppo sulla ricostruzione storica che credo tu già conosca.
> Gheddafi e Saddam hanno in comune l'esser stati prima di tutto leader militari, esempio di figure violente e carismatiche che si sono imposte tra l'altro nella maggior parte dei paesi islamici fin dalla fine della prima guerra mondiale (come lo stesso Ataturk, per molti Turchi visto ancora come una sorta di messia) sostenendo prima di tutto gli interessi di etnie o vere e proprie tribù all'interno di confini nazionali spesso inesistenti e tratteggiati da accordi post-bellici.
> 
> Riguardo all'orrore perpetrato da Saddam l'America e l'ex URSS ebbero grandissime responsabilità come ho scritto in un post precedente, armando 2 Paesi investiti dall'odio etnico e fomentando l'orgoglio iraniano, popolo ritrovatosi quasi per caso raccolto sotto l'egida dell'Islam. Tutto quello che è successo dopo fu semplicemente consequenziale ed inevitabile, i fautori della guerra fredda furono poco lungimiranti e sottostimarono l'odio generato.
> ...


Per quanto riguarda il discorso su Gheddafi, posso essere d'accordo se si parla di una coscienza politica carente, nella misura in cui, come hai detto, non si riescono a costruire paesi che non siano "semplici monarchie o teocrazie"; tuttavia, andrei comunque cauto sull'odio razziale di cui sopra: cosa intendi con odio razziale? Io parlerei di odio proprio verso il duopolio russo-americano e non contro il mondo occidentale _tout court_; un odio giustificato in questo caso, se ci si vede invadere un territorio per controllarlo a proprio discapito. 
In ogni caso, posso dirmi d'accordo, in parte, ma come vedi stiamo discutendo di tutt'altro: parliamo di Iraq, di Libia e delle loro situazioni interne, non di terrorismo.
Un conto è venire a dirmi: "guarda, a me non convincono per nulla i loro modelli culturali e politici; non mi convince la Rivoluzione islamica; non mi convinceva Saddam; non mi convinceva Gheddafi; non mi convince Assad" e in tal caso ti parlerei, come ho scritto sopra, di autodeterminazione dei popoli; un altro conto è venirmi a parlare di terrorismo additando tutto il mondo islamico. 
Mi dirai che il concetto di autodeterminazione è concetto vuoto, perché non si rispetta, ma io ti direi che andrebbe, comunque, tenuto presente nelle questioni geopolitiche; l'omicidio è illegale ovunque, eppure si uccide, no? Il principio è lo stesso.
Prendiamo la Siria: io stesso ho parecchi dubbi su Assad e sul partito ba'thista e so degli orrori perpetrati da Assad padre; tuttavia, quale sarebbe stata la cosa giusta da fare lì? Andare a sostenere i ribelli per far sì che rovesciassero Assad? Perché, per inciso, io a questi ribelli non ci ho mai creduto; ho sempre creduto, piuttosto, che questi ribelli fossero stati addirittura incoraggiati nella loro lotta, più di quanto volessero.
Oppure prendiamo un altro paese non in guerra: Iran; cosa sarebbe bene fare? In Iran non è giusto che il popolo si sia autodeterminato in qualche modo? Sacche di dissenso interne esisteranno sicuramente, ma sarebbe bene per i paesi occidentali andarle a sostenere per rovesciare la Rivoluzione islamica, con tutta la distruzione che porterebbe una guerra in Iran? O, geopoliticamente, sarebbe più saggio lasciare l'Iran così com'è, autodeterminatosi per l'appunto, ed instaurarci un dialogo?


----------



## medjai (19 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gli omertosi nella lotta alla Mafia, però, sono stati mafiosi a loro volta; *gli islamici perché sarebbero complici? Perché professano l'Islam e voi confondete quello che va predicando l'Isis con l'Islam vero?* E poi cosa dovrebbero fare? Dovrebbe fare un video Skype tutto il miliardo e mezzo di musulmani per dire "guardate, noi ci dissociamo, eh"? Ma ti rendi conto di quanto sia aleatorio e generalista questo fastidio che provi verso i musulmani?



Noi? Credo che l'unico confuso sei tu. Loro l'hanno chiaro. Non sonno stremisti, ma pensano come loro. La differenza è che non fanno gli attentati. Ma tutti cercano la stessa fine. La Sharia in Europa. Ogni musulmano deve cercare di fare la parola di Dio. È di essere molto ilusso se credi che preferiscono abitare in uno stato laico oppure catolico.

Ti lascio questo video, sta in inglese con sottotitoli spagnoli perche è come l'ho visto, ma sicuro capiscerai:


----------



## Butcher (19 Agosto 2017)

medjai ha scritto:


> Noi? Credo che l'unico confuso sei tu. Loro l'hanno chiaro. Non sonno stremisti, ma pensano come loro. La differenza è che non fanno gli attentati. Ma tutti cercano la stessa fine. La Sharia in Europa. Ogni musulmano deve cercare di fare la parola di Dio. È di essere molto ilusso se credi che preferiscono abitare in uno stato laico oppure catolico.
> 
> Ti lascio questo video, sta in inglese con sottotitoli spagnoli perche è come l'ho visto, ma sicuro capiscerai:



L'slam è amore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Perchè tu ogni volta che litighi con qualcuno lo devi uccidere per forza? Ci si può anche arrabbiare e basta, poi se trovi (tra le centinaia di migliaia) qualcuno che invece è incazzato peso e uccide (perchè come reazione è comprensibile anche se assolutamente non giustificabile), perché te la devi prendere pure con gli altri che saranno Sì incazzati pure loro ma non farebbero niente del genere?
> P.S. Se non volevi farli entrare potevi evitare di bombardagli casa



Perdonami, ma mi puoi parlare di litigio se il vicino ti urta la macchina facendo manovra, qui direi che si parla di cose molto più delicate. 



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gli omertosi nella lotta alla Mafia, però, sono stati mafiosi a loro volta; gli islamici perché sarebbero complici? Perché professano l'Islam e voi confondete quello che va predicando l'Isis con l'Islam vero? E poi cosa dovrebbero fare? Dovrebbe fare un video Skype tutto il miliardo e mezzo di musulmani per dire "guardate, noi ci dissociamo, eh"? Ma ti rendi conto di quanto sia aleatorio e generalista questo fastidio che provi verso i musulmani?



Ho scritto cosa dovrebbero fare: scendere in strada a milioni. Di marce di questo tipo se ne sono viste diverse negli ultimi mesi, non mi pare di chiedere il mondo. 
Che poi la cosa che mi lascia sbigottito è che debba essere io a chiedere qualcosa, quando dovrebbe essere loro in prima fila per dissociarsi. In fondo anche loro subiscono le conseguenze indirette del terrorismo: sono loro a beccarsi gli sguardi di diffidenza, se non odio, dalla gente. E allora perché tacciono? Perché non gridano al mondo che loro non c'entrano nulla con quelle bestie? Perché non professare il proprio desiderio di avere integrazione e pacifica convivenza? 
Ah, nessun fastidio da parte mia, ma del resto può essere difficile trasmettere appieno il proprio pensiero sotto forma di un post su internet. Nutro semplice diffidenza per i motivi sopracitati, tutto qui. Naturalmente sono pronto a rimangiarmi tutto una volta che vedrò proattività da parte della comunità islamica.


----------



## rot-schwarz (19 Agosto 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> L'slam è amore.



non volevo piu' scrivere ma questi video mi fanno solamente arrabbiare..tutti i partecipanti dovrebbero essere espulsi..e dopo ci sono alcuni che non hanno alzato la mano alla domanda chi non e' radicale, ma siamo scherzando..e dopo i media si chiedono perche sempre piu' gente comune vota per la lega in italia, afd in germania, le pen in francia..io non ho mai votato questi partiti..ma se non si svegliono anche quelli come me non hanno altra scelta..non ne posso propio piu'..ci vuole il pugno duro..non e' razzismo..lo scrivo in inglese..i don't want to change my way of life. and never I will give up my liberty for such a sect and such a medieval way of thinking

questo e' un attacco al nostro modo di vivere, come pensiamo, come mangiamo, la nostra cultura..le nostre radici, la nostra storia..no..no..no..e mai..misure drastiche..questi sono i nuovi nazisti..ci abbiamo messo centinai di anni per avere la nostra liberta' e questo vogliono tornare nel eta'
della pietra..ma credo che gli neaderthal e i primi homo sapiens avevono piu' intelligenza


----------

